# Stau im Suezkanal: Containerschiff verschärft Lieferprobleme mit PS5 und Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stau im Suezkanal: Containerschiff verschärft Lieferprobleme mit PS5 und Co.*

						Playstation 5, Xbox Series X und Grafikkarten wie die Geforce RTX 3060 sind dieser Tage so begehrt, dass die Nachfrage das Angebot deutlich übersteigt. Eine Blockade im Suezkanal, eine der wichtigsten Wasserstraßen der Welt, könnte die Preise noch weiter in die Höhe treiben. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stau im Suezkanal: Containerschiff verschärft Lieferprobleme mit PS5 und Co.*


----------



## Gohrbi (26. März 2021)

... wenn das die einzigen Lieferengpässe sind, kann man das verschmerzen.


----------



## Karotte81 (26. März 2021)

Einfach den Container mit den PS5 suchen und bekannt geben, das alle zu horrenden Preisen, aber direkt von Bord aus verkauft werden, wenn dafür mitgeholfen wird, das Schiff wieder flott zu machen. Dann kommt die Armee der Irren


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. März 2021)

Noch 'ne Ausredefür den Epitaxa-Virus.


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2021)

Schnell liebe Industrie sofort die Preise wieder erhöhen, das ist doch mal wieder eine Gelegenheit. Speicherpreise waren schon viel zu lange nicht mehr dran. 2 Wochen oder so.


----------



## bulli007 (26. März 2021)

"verschärft Lieferprobleme mit PS5 und Co."
Schaut euch mal um was nicht aus China/Korea/Japan kommt und und dann wisst ihr welche Lieferengpässe noch entstehen.
Wenn das noch länger dauert wird wohl alles ein "bisschen" teurer.
Ich hoffe ja da es länger dauert, damit wir sehen was wirklich noch aus Deutschland kommt wie behauptet.
Spannend wird es z.b. mit Honig der Ja angeblich zum Großteil nur aus Deutschland und der EU kommen soll, laut den Chinesen aber die Großen Marken aus Deutschland alle bei ihnen bestellen und abfüllen sollen. Ich traue den Chinesen zwar nicht wirklich, sehe aber keinen Grund warum sie damit lügen sollten.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2021)

Die ersten Miner sind doch schon vor Ort und bergen den Container mit den Grafikkarten. 3060er sollen ganz beliebt sein, hab ich gelesen. Wait.


----------



## CTmanGer (26. März 2021)

Das war doch ein Dick-move...  so offensichtliche Sabotage. Das kann doch nicht Zufall sein außer die Crew war noch so am ablachen und abgelenkt über ihr Kunstwerk


----------



## ArnoGK (26. März 2021)

Ein lokaler PC-Shop hat etwas in die "städtische Facebook-Gruppe" geschrieben: "Suez-Kanal blockiert! Weitere Preissteigerungen in Sicht. Ran an den Speck, sonst isser weg!" 

Der Flyer hatte die Überschrift: "Notebook- Offensive      #homeoffice"

Das Beste daran ist, dass er alte Bestände von Großunternehmen aufkauft und hauptsächlich mit gebrauchten Laptop's & Office-PC's seine Kohle macht. 


Die Leute fallen auf alles rein..


----------



## X-Bow (26. März 2021)

CTmanGer schrieb:


> Das war doch ein Dick-move...  so offensichtliche Sabotage. Das kann doch nicht Zufall sein außer die Crew war noch so am ablachen und abgelenkt über ihr Kunstwerk


Was die Mannschaft wohl jetzt gegen die Langeweile macht wenn Sie keine Kunstwerke mehr zeichnen können?...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. März 2021)

Naja, dass da so ein Ozean-Riese auf Grund eines Sandsturms mal auf Grund läuft passiert halt...ist natürlich ärgerlich, dass sich das nicht in ein paar Stunden beheben lässt.

Interessanter finde ich (mal wieder) die Aktualität der PCGH Artikel: das Schiff liegt da seit Dienstag  Aber gut, ist hier ja nix neues (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. März 2021)

Erst das Phallussymbol und dann auch noch eine perfekte Blockade. Paßt zwar nicht zusammen, klingt aber trotzdem total geil nach Verschwörung...


----------



## ssj3rd (26. März 2021)

Als nächstes schlägt ein Meteoroid ein und verschlimmert die Liefersituation weiter. 

Everything is possible now


----------



## I3uschi (26. März 2021)

Uff, das ist ja wirklich unglücklich.
Hatte mir das mal bei google Maps angesehen.
Was für ein krasser Umweg wenn die Schiffe umdrehen müssen.


----------



## Man At Arms (26. März 2021)

Wieso wird nicht einfach jeder Graka ein Ticket bei einer Airline gekauft? Wäre doch prima für die Luftfahrtindustrie und die 100 € Aufpreis würde bei den Preisen eh keiner bemerken!


----------



## PCGH_Phil (26. März 2021)

I3uschi schrieb:


> Uff, das ist ja wirklich unglücklich.
> Hatte mir das mal bei google Maps angesehen.
> Was für ein krasser Umweg wenn die Schiffe umdrehen müssen.


Da ist schon gut was los. Echtzeitkarte:  https://www.marinetraffic.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Link war ein Lesezeichen, what? Fixed.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. März 2021)

B


----------



## awacs (26. März 2021)

Naja...  kann halt mal passieren, wenn man so nen Kanal ned gescheit breit errichtet. 

die müssen da meist hintereinander durch, weil die Fahrrinne nicht so riesig ist. Möchte nicht wissen, was die Redereien an Gebühren dafür zahlen müssen und was davon in die instandhaltung fließt. Ich mein, die haben da eh kaum besiedelung.... da hätte man das ding gleich 500m breit bauen können.


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (26. März 2021)

CTmanGer schrieb:


> Das war doch ein Dick-move...  so offensichtliche Sabotage. Das kann doch nicht Zufall sein außer die Crew war noch so am ablachen und abgelenkt über ihr Kunstwerk


Dein Kommentar kommt richtig gut, wenn man vorher die Schiffsroute der Ever Given betrachtet, bevor sie in den Suez Kanal eingefahren ist. 

Twitter - Route Ever Given


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. März 2021)

CTmanGer schrieb:


> Das war doch ein Dick-move...  so offensichtliche Sabotage. Das kann doch nicht Zufall sein außer die Crew war noch so am ablachen und abgelenkt über ihr Kunstwerk


Spielst du auf den *************** an, den das Schiff auf den Ozean gemalt hat? 

🤣


----------



## phoenixxl (26. März 2021)

Ein Glück habe ich mental schon mit Nvidia 3000 und AMD 6000 abgeschlossen.
Eigentlich schade, da ich die letzte Generation übersprungen und wieder Lust habe. Aber hey, 4000 und 7000 werden bestimmt nicht schlechter.
Und wer weiß, an Ende sogar verfügbar.


----------



## Basileukum (26. März 2021)

Das ist jetzt mal ne plausible Erklärung, übrigends ne sehr geile Aktion da ein Schiff sozusagen in Wind zu drehen und auflaufen zu laßen. 

Jetzt könnte man annehmen, daß man halt um das Horn von Afrika rumfährt, anstatt 2 Wochen zu warten bis der Kanal leergeräumt ist. Aber das Globalistennadelöhr haben se geil dicht gemacht.    Mag ich, find ich herrlich.


----------



## ToZo1 (26. März 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Erst das Phallussymbol und dann auch noch eine perfekte Blockade. Paßt zwar nicht zusammen, klingt aber trotzdem total geil nach Verschwörung...


Warum paßt das nicht zusammen? Wen derjenige, der diesen Pott steuerte nun ein Wirtschaftsterrorist ist... egal ob als einsamer Wolf oder für ne zahlende (N)GO? Die auf Hypermoralisieren basierende Zerstörung/Destabilisierung von besonders der europäischen (Konsum-)Wirtschaft durch alle Seiten ist aktuell doch ganz schwer in Mode... selbst bei der eigenen Regierung. Frag mal in den hiesigen produzierenden Unternehmen oder gar dem Hotel- und Gastronomiegewerbe nach, wie lange die noch japsen können oder auf Zulieferteile aus China warten, oder stöber mal ein bißchen auf den Seiten der WeltWirtschaftsForums rum, was die ganz unverblümt so für lustige Dinge mit uns vorhaben (natürlich ohne uns zu fragen). Motive dafür gibts genug.


----------



## I3uschi (26. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bevor das als Rechtfertigung für höhere Preise benutzt wird.....ist das Produkt überhaupt an Bord dieser Frachter? Wieviele?
> Bleibt die Barriere wären es ca 6 Tage mehr. Ergibt das schon eine größere Verknappung?



Keine Ahnung ob die Presse irgendwie an die Frachtlisten kommt ^^
Aber das ist schon äußerst wahrscheinlich, dass da auch Grafikkarten bei sind, zumindest wenn man sich den Weg mal anschaut. Einen Umweg nur um die "Kanal-Gebühren" zu sparen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das rechnet.
Also ein Wolkenkratzer Schiff das verstopft und ganz viele andere Schiffe die jetzt nicht durchkommen.
Wahnsinn wie viele Container das wohl sein mögen!? Da sind 100%ig auch GPUs dabei.

Naja und knapp ist ja eh schon alles, das wird die Situation ganz sicher nicht besser machen. :/



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Da ist schon gut was los. Echtzeitkarte:  https://www.marinetraffic.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte ja keine Ahnung... Unglaublich


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. März 2021)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die ersten Miner sind doch schon vor Ort und bergen den Container mit den Grafikkarten. 3060er sollen ganz beliebt sein, hab ich gelesen. Wait.


Die haben sich bestimmt U 372 wieder flott gemacht und dann hieß es Rohr 3 und 4: Feuer!


----------



## Benji21 (26. März 2021)

awacs schrieb:


> Naja...  kann halt mal passieren, wenn man so nen Kanal ned gescheit breit errichtet.
> 
> die müssen da meist hintereinander durch, weil die Fahrrinne nicht so riesig ist. Möchte nicht wissen, was die Redereien an Gebühren dafür zahlen müssen und was davon in die instandhaltung fließt. Ich mein, die haben da eh kaum besiedelung.... da hätte man das ding gleich 500m breit bauen können.



Wat? Der ist schon zwischen 320 und 280m breit (Wasserlinie), Sohle zwischen 215 und 195m. Da passt der Hobel normalerweise zwei mal nebeneinander durch. Da dürfen sogar wesentlich breitere Schiffe durch fahren.


----------



## Firebuster (26. März 2021)

@PCGH_Phil ich schau immer ganz gerne bei https://www.vesselfinder.com/

Ich warte noch bis die 3090 die 4000€ knackt ... dann werd ich sie wohl abstoßen und erst mal die PS4 reaktivieren.


----------



## 4thVariety (26. März 2021)

Und wenn in China ein Reissack umfällt, dann fällt er natürlich auf eine Millionenlieferung von Nvidia Karten und deshalb müssen wegen der Verknappung die Preise erhöht werden.


----------



## Don-71 (26. März 2021)

Der Kapitän hatte anscheinend "merkwürdige" Hobbies!
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...lte-vor-Havarie-***************-ins-Meer.html


----------



## Zetta (26. März 2021)

Das wird die Preise nochmals massiv verschärfen. Ich glaube sowieso dass das kein "Unfall"  gewesen ist.


----------



## MTMnet (26. März 2021)

Der hat seine Brille zuhause vergessen und wollte im Kanal wenden um sie zu holen.


----------



## deady1000 (26. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler












						Harald Krull
					

Harald Krull ist eine Person, die in dem ersten Teil der Dokumentation "Der Penny-Markt auf der Reeperbahn" zu sehen ist, welche im Jahr 2007 von SpiegelTV ausgestrahlt wurde. Als die Dokumentationsreihe im Jahr 2020 auf YouTube viral ging, wurde Krull zu einem Meme, das von der...




					german-memes.fandom.com


----------



## MTMnet (26. März 2021)

ModMyMods
Twitter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AyC (26. März 2021)

Verdammt, alle Drei Nvidia Grafikkarten hängen gerade im Suiz-Kanal fest!


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. März 2021)

Bestimmt stehen 3 Schiffe von AMD da hinter


----------



## beastyboy79 (26. März 2021)

AyC schrieb:


> Verdammt, alle Drei Nvidia Grafikkarten hängen gerade im Suiz-Kanal fest!


Was, gleich drei?  Weiß jemand für welchen Shop ^^, könnten die drei RMA-Karten von MF sein! Aber ist reine Spekulation.


*News von ..... bald:*

Der Eyjafjallajökull ist wieder ausgebrochen und behindert den transatlantischen Flugverkehr. 
Die nächsten drei Grafikkarten können nicht per Luftfracht den Kontinent erreichen. Die Preise kennen nur eine Richtung, das Interesse allerding eher eine andere.


Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Bestimmt stehen 3 Schiffe von AMD da hinter



Marktmanipulation!!!!


----------



## Palmdale (26. März 2021)

Der Teufel schei*t immer auf den größten Haufen. Wenn dann aber Richtig


----------



## Gohrbi (26. März 2021)

phoenixxl schrieb:


> Ein Glück habe ich mental schon mit Nvidia 3000 und AMD 6000 abgeschlossen.
> Eigentlich schade, da ich die letzte Generation übersprungen und wieder Lust habe. Aber hey, 4000 und 7000 werden bestimmt nicht schlechter.
> Und wer weiß, an Ende sogar verfügbar.


... wer das glaubt wird seelig. Das wird nun viele Jahre so gehen, denn was verfügbar ist, wird gekauft, egal welcher Preis.


----------



## VeriteGolem (26. März 2021)

Firebuster schrieb:


> @PCGH_Phil ich schau immer ganz gerne bei https://www.vesselfinder.com/
> 
> Ich warte noch bis die 3090 die 4000€ knackt ... dann werd ich sie wohl abstoßen und erst mal die PS4 reaktivieren.


Tus nicht, hab nach dem 21 zu 9 Edelsingleplayer von Red Dead 2 auf Steam, meinen alten PS4 Onlinecharakter reaktivieren wollen. Meine Augen bluten immer noch. War ganz und gar nicht cineastisch. Nur verschwommen und ruckelig.


----------



## jugorwski (26. März 2021)

Hab eine Evga Rtx 3090 Ftw3 Ultra Hybrid und morgen kommt die PS5. 
Eigentlich brauche ich die PS5 aber überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht Verkauf ich sie wieder und erfreue mich an dem Geld.


----------



## sesharim (26. März 2021)

der  steuermann hatte humor es ist dem kursverlauf des schiffes zu entnehmen das  er dabei  war ein riesen dickpic zu malen  mit dem kurs des schiffes und hat sich dabei festgefahren.


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2021)

Nein, er hat sich nicht dabei festgefahren. Wie sollte diese Aktion (die vorher stattfand) mitten im Kanal funktionieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. März 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... wenn das die einzigen Lieferengpässe sind, kann man das verschmerzen.


Nein Leider nicht, vieles kommt aus Asien, dabei zum größten Teil über diese Route.
Wie z.B. Nahrungsmittel, Chemie, elektronische Bauteile/Ware, Eisen und nicht-Eisen-Metalle, Selten Erden ......... u.s.w 
Bei den neuen Bundesländer betrifft es mir dem Öl nicht, diese werden per Pipeline aus Russland versorgt.
Z.B. die Mega Öl-Raffinerie Leuna wird per Pipeline aus Russland versorgt.


----------



## Basileukum (26. März 2021)

AyC schrieb:


> Verdammt, alle Drei Nvidia Grafikkarten hängen gerade im Suiz-Kanal fest!


HAHAHA! 

Der war geil! Das 500 Kartenkontigent für den deutschen Markt ist festgefahren. MIST!


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. März 2021)

Ach ich liebe das Internet <3.


----------



## KasenShlogga (26. März 2021)

jugorwski schrieb:


> Hab eine Evga Rtx 3090 Ftw3 Ultra Hybrid und morgen kommt die PS5.
> Eigentlich brauche ich die PS5 aber überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht Verkauf ich sie wieder und erfreue mich an dem Geld.


Läuft bei dir.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. März 2021)

Aufrüstpläne also auf AM6 und DDR6 veschieben, 2026 dann?

Kennt ihr das wenn etwas droht schief zu gehen man steht da, man Will und kann vielleicht etwas tun macht es aber nicht, und dann steht man nur tatenlos und desinteressiert da! Wenn grad was runterfällt z.B.

So ähnlich geht es mir bei Hardware und sowiso stellenweise allgemein zur Zeit. Ich will liebendgerne was tun, etwas kaufen, bereit sein. Aber ich "sitze" hier lebe entspannt mein leben, und schaue mir die ganzen vermeintlichen Dramen einfach nur unbeteiligt an wärend ich extrem gespannt bin was noch alle so passiert. Ich persöhnlich sehe momentan eigentlich viel abwechslung vom Alttag.




Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Bestimmt stehen 3 Schiffe von AMD da hinter


Meinste das Schiff läuft mit Intel Chips? Die wahrscheinlichkeit ist ja schon mal nicht so klein.
Wer weiß^^.. Die Mafia? Künstliche Verknappung--Hehe zeit für Spekulation und Gerüchte.
Ich hab ja auch schon die behauptung gehört Der Kaptain habe sich neben dem karikativen Ding im Routenplaner auch am Ding gefummelt


----------



## Firebuster (26. März 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Tus nicht, hab nach dem 21 zu 9 Edelsingleplayer von Red Dead 2 auf Steam, meinen alten PS4 Onlinecharakter reaktivieren wollen. Meine Augen bluten immer noch. War ganz und gar nicht cineastisch. Nur verschwommen und ruckelig.


Ne, werde ich auch nicht machen. 
Bin froh, dass ich eine 3090 zur UVP bekommen habe und die wird jetzt die nächsten 5-7 Jahre (die 1080 hat etwas über 4 gehalten) durchhalten müssen. Die Grafikkartensituation wird sich ja nicht bessern.
Nvidia bzw. AMD tun sich damit keinen Gefallen. Bisher habe ich jede 2. Generation aufgerüstet, in Zukunft dann höchstens noch jede 3. . Mit der Meinung werde ich sicherlich nicht alleine stehen.


----------



## FetterKasten (26. März 2021)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Als nächstes schlägt ein Meteoroid ein und verschlimmert die Liefersituation weiter.
> 
> Everything is possible now


"Sonnensturm EMP vernichtet weltweit alle Computerchips"


----------



## Arzila (26. März 2021)

War corona schuld eigentlich oder was war das problem? captain besoffen?


----------



## Benz0r (26. März 2021)

Als ob nur dieses eine Schiff den Westen beliefert...

Langsam wirds lächerlich, wie künstlich versucht wird, die Preise oben zu halten, demnächst taucht noch Godzilla aus dem Meer auf und Flugzeuge fallen auch vom Himmel.


----------



## Lexx (26. März 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> "Sonnensturm EMP vernichtet weltweit alle Computerchips"


ComSats tot.
Merkel ist Transgender.
Facebook/Twitter fällt aus.
Atilla Hildemann hat Verstopfung.
Die Grünen gewinnen die Wahl.
Hilfe: Mein Klopapier ist alle.


----------



## Benz0r (26. März 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> ComSats tot.
> Merkel ist Transgender.
> Facebook/Twitter fällt aus.
> Atilla Hildemann hat Verstopfung.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vp9hw9tRSpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lexx (26. März 2021)

Benz0r schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wer sind die zwei alten Knacker neben der Nein! Doch! Oh!?


----------



## Albatros1 (26. März 2021)

andweg.


----------



## northstar (26. März 2021)

Benz0r schrieb:


> Als ob nur dieses eine Schiff den Westen beliefert...
> 
> Langsam wirds lächerlich, wie künstlich versucht wird, die Preise oben zu halten, demnächst taucht noch Godzilla aus dem Meer auf und Flugzeuge fallen auch vom Himmel.


Dieses eine Schiffchen(eins der größten Containerschiff der Welt mit über 20000 Standard Container Lademenge) blockiert gerade 150 weitere Schiffe die auch dort entlang  wollen . Das kann schon ein paar Preise in die Höhe jagen.  Ob es jetzt unbedingt consolen oder gpus betrifft steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. März 2021)

Und so schaut das dann aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterKasten (26. März 2021)

Von den 20000 Containern war doch eh maximal der Seesack eines Matrosen mit Rtx Karten gefüllt


----------



## Schinken (26. März 2021)

awacs schrieb:


> Naja...  kann halt mal passieren, wenn man so nen Kanal ned gescheit breit errichtet.
> 
> die müssen da meist hintereinander durch, weil die Fahrrinne nicht so riesig ist. Möchte nicht wissen, was die Redereien an Gebühren dafür zahlen müssen und was davon in die instandhaltung fließt. Ich mein, die haben da eh kaum besiedelung.... da hätte man das ding gleich 500m breit bauen können.


Ist dir klar das die Schiffe entsprechend der Routen die sie bedienen werden gebaut werden? Wäre der Kanal breiter, wären es die Schiffe eben auch.


----------



## 6Pac (26. März 2021)

Ich wollte zuerst auch etwas Lustiges für euch machen.
Bild/Video, Zitate was auch immer. Hauptsache es wird irgendwo gelacht.
- Der Nvidia Containerschiff Gag kam leider schon.
-  eigentlich an PCGH vorbei:
  Ein Bild der Ever Given, mit dem Logo von Lego, dahinter einer Kette von Schiffen der Konkurrenz und dem Spruch:
  "Lego hat es schon wieder getan und blockiert den Import der Konkurrenz"

Dann habe ich mich mit dem DickPic beschäftigt und mich gefragt aus welcher Quelle die Aufnahme kommen und ob sie auch echt sein könnten. Ich war erstaunt was heute alles getrackt und teilweise zugänglich ist.
Hat was von RealityTV mal anders:

Achtung der Link ist nicht lustig eher interessant für Leute, die gerne aus Neugier auch mal zB. durch GoogleEarth fliegen und sich fragen:
"Und was ist das?"...und klicken.

Position der Ever Given
MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic

Tanker kehren zum Teil um, Fracht bleiben meist oder fahren in Richtung Kanal.
… und nein wenn sie noch da sind
Die Pleasure Crafts sind nicht zur Belustigung der Gestrandeten da 😊


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. März 2021)

Lieferprobleme von PS5 & co...
First world problems.


----------



## shivatar (26. März 2021)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Lieferprobleme von PS5 & co...
> First world problems.


Jo, alles sehr amüsant..


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2021)

Da hat wohl ein M$ Manager in die Kaffekasse gegriffen und den XBox Verkauf indirekt angekurbelt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2021)

Das kommt davon wenn man einen Kaptain einstellt, der zu viel EuroShipSimulator gezockt hat...


----------



## Hardwarehunger (26. März 2021)

Panikmache. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (26. März 2021)

Hardwarehunger schrieb:


> Panikmache. Mehr nicht.


Klar, das Zeug kommt ja überall her - so wie das Klopapier...


----------



## 6Pac (26. März 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man einen Kaptain einstellt, der zu viel EuroShipSimulator gezockt hat...


...oder ihn der Ehrgeiz getrieben hat, weil die Elbe zu klein war?  
vorausgesetzt es ist der gleiche Kapitän.

Die "Ever Given" ist in Deutschland gut bekannt

Will niemanden die Kompetenz absprechen.
Ich hab noch nie einen Sandsturm miterlebt und steuere auch nicht Frachtschiffe.
Wasser heißt für mich  privat: Trinken, Waschen, Kochen und ab und zu Schwimmen.
und nein ... mein PC  hat auch keine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Hardwarehunger (26. März 2021)

Das Problem wird sicherlich schnell gelöst. Wer möchte kann sich ja aus Angst ruhig mit diversen Artikeln eindecken.


----------



## pedi (26. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es war nur eine wette.


----------



## tunexor (26. März 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> "Sonnensturm EMP vernichtet weltweit alle Computerchips"


Das wäre der Supergau für die Zivilisation. Es würde ALLES zusammenbrechen. Nichtmal einfache Wasser oder Lebensmittel Versorgung wäre mehr möglich weil es keine analogen Verfahren mehr gibt und kaum einer weiß wie es ohne geht. Milliarden würden langfristig draufgehen und wir ins Mittelalter zurückfallen.


----------



## Palmdale (26. März 2021)

Das eher erschreckende sind die eher zahlreichen Nachfragen in Newskommentarspalten zum Schiffsnamen: "Da steht doch Evergreen, warum Ever Given 111Elf"?! Viele scheinen noch nie ein Schiff gesehen zu haben und wissen nicht, wo generell Schiffsnamen und wo ggf. Reedereinamen stehen


----------



## VeriteGolem (26. März 2021)

Ja ja. Schön wie die Hersteller und Händler weiter Mythen erfinden um die Preise oben zu halten ^^. Wer jetzt immernoch sagt "Dann warte ich auf die 4000er" der hat immer noch nicht kapiert, das es kein zurück mehr gibt. Es wird in Zukunft schön künstlich verknappt, ihr zahlt ja jeden Preis. Es gibt keine Konkurrenz. Weder bei Grakas, Prozessoren noch Konsolen. Das sind reine Preisabsprachen und eben künstliche Verknappung.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2021)

Im Fernsehen hatten sie gesagt, dass es wohl eine Woche länger dauern würde, wenn die Schiffe ganz Afrika umrunden würden. Viel Geld was man dadurch sparen kann. Hoffentlich kriegen sie das Schiff da bald raus.


----------



## Ishe (26. März 2021)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Da ist schon gut was los. Echtzeitkarte:  https://www.marinetraffic.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, war nie wirklich für den Schiffsverkehr interessiert und von daher noch nie gesehen. Wahnsinn 

Danke dafür


----------



## Technologie_Texter (26. März 2021)

Das wird wohl noch einige Monate dauern...


----------



## Albatros1 (26. März 2021)

jm


----------



## Ishe (26. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Kapitän hatte anscheinend "merkwürdige" Hobbies!
> https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...lte-vor-Havarie-***************-ins-Meer.html



Da haben wir es, ein/e P3nis/in ist schuld an dem Lieferengpass.

Sorry, bitte korrigiert mich zwecks Genderdingsbums, bin zu alt für divers & Co. und alle "Geschlechter" die ich vergessen habe 

Edit: Warum wird hier eigentlich das Wort "P3nis" zensiert? Find ich diskriminierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. März 2021)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Das wird wohl noch einige Monate dauern...


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. März 2021)

Hier ein Fahndungsfoto des Kapitän 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> captain besoffen?


Mein Cousin hat ein paar Jahre lang solche Dinge als Sachverständiger bewertet und Ja, der größte Teil ging auf besoffene Crews. Monate auf See sind halt nicht soo spannend.


----------



## Belzebub13 (26. März 2021)

Der Kanal ist aber auch recht eng, wenn man sich das so von oben anschaut.
Könnten die ruhig mal etwas breiter machen ...


----------



## Don-71 (26. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Cousin hat ein paar Jahre lang solche Dinge als Sachverständiger bewertet und Ja, der größte Teil ging auf besoffene Crews. Monate auf See sind halt nicht soo spannend.


Wenn man umgerechnet für 5 Milliarden $ Ladung zuständig ist, plus diesem riesen Kahn, interessiert das sehr wenig, dann sollte man die Branche wechseln, wenn man den Anforderungen nicht gewachsen ist.
Die 5 Milliarden kommen aus einem FAZ Interview mit einem Versicherungsagenten zu diesem Vorfall und den Versicherungssummen für diese riesen Containerschiffe.


----------



## Ishe (27. März 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Der Kanal ist aber auch recht eng, wenn man sich das so von oben anschaut.
> Könnten die ruhig mal etwas breiter machen ...



Ich weiß nicht, einfach gerade aus fahren und gut ist? Scheint ja seit mehr als einem Jahrhundert zu klappen, bis auf diesen speziellen Kapitän 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schinken (27. März 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Das eher erschreckende sind die eher zahlreichen Nachfragen in Newskommentarspalten zum Schiffsnamen: "Da steht doch Evergreen, warum Ever Given 111Elf"?! Viele scheinen noch nie ein Schiff gesehen zu haben und wissen nicht, wo generell Schiffsnamen und wo ggf. Reedereinamen stehen


Erschreckend. Das rudimentäre Basiswissen darüber, wo Schiffsnamen angebracht sind ist der Jugend verloren gegangen. Was soll nur aus den jungen Leuten werden? 

Also ich hätte auch nicht gewusst und ich würde mich mal als belesen bezeichnen. Tatsächlich würde wohl aber kaum jemand die Frage stellen, wenn Schiffs- und Reedereiname nicht so ähnlich beginnen würden.


----------



## Palmdale (27. März 2021)

@Schinken 
Es ist in meinen Augen Basiswissen, wo Schiffsnamen stehen. Bezogen auf mein Beispiel im Spiegelforum (wo gefühlt zur Ever Given jeder fünfte Kommentar das fragt) müsste man halt dann mal die neuen Medien nutzen


----------



## pedi (27. März 2021)

hat noch niemand bei Chuck Norris angefragt?


----------



## Hannesjooo (27. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigYundol (27. März 2021)

Naja, wegen Luxusgütern wie Gaming-Grafikkarten, Konsolen und Co. ist es nicht so schade, die können auch paar Tage später eintreffen, verderben ja nicht. Die möglicherweise positive Kehrseite ist, dass sich dann mehrere aufgestaute Ladungen nach Stauauflösung auch schneller in den Markt entleeren, vielleicht ein Überangebot und damit mit Glück gar einen Preisdrop verursachen.


----------



## I3uschi (27. März 2021)

6Pac schrieb:


> Achtung der Link ist nicht lustig eher interessant für Leute, die gerne aus Neugier auch mal zB. durch GoogleEarth fliegen und sich fragen:
> "Und was ist das?"...und klicken.
> 
> Position der Ever Given
> ...



Das ist ja ne geile Karte, wow. Wirklich interessant...


Und man sieht sogar an Hand der Farben auf welchem Schiff welche Grafikkarten transportiert werden. 
Intel mit blau ist zwar wenig, kommt aber so langsam...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. März 2021)

tunexor schrieb:


> Das wäre der Supergau für die Zivilisation. Es würde ALLES zusammenbrechen. Nichtmal einfache Wasser oder Lebensmittel Versorgung wäre mehr möglich weil es keine analogen Verfahren mehr gibt und kaum einer weiß wie es ohne geht. Milliarden würden langfristig draufgehen und wir ins Mittelalter zurückfallen.


Relax.
Ein Sonnensturm dieser Ausmaße erledigt nur den Teil unserer Kugel, der der Sonne zugewandt ist.
Es würde nur die eine Hälfte zusammenbrechen, bzw. draufgehen.
Glas halbvoll...


----------



## softskiller (27. März 2021)

Ob da auch die Intel Rocket Lake CPUs feststecken, die nächste Woche releast werden sollen?


----------



## DarkWing13 (27. März 2021)

Bei dem ganzen Geunke über die Mengen an Grafikkarten die in Europa,  Deutschland und anderswo  ankommen, frage ich mich, wie Nvidia dabei den Umsatz um über 50% steigern kann, wenn die Preistreiberei ja angeblich nur von den Händlern/Herstellern und dem damit verbundenen Angebot/Nachfrage Grundsatz ausgeht...

Wenn die Chips und andere Komponenten für die Herstellung von Grafikkarten rar sind, dann kann ich eben nur eine bestimmte Anzahl davon produzieren und müsste eigentlich bei der Einhaltung der Verkaufspreise gegenüber den Abnehmern einen geringeren Umsatz  einfahren...
Das ist ja wohl nicht der Fall...
Fazit: Auch Nvidia/AMD verdienen kräftig an der Situation mit, und dürften nur begrenztes Interesse daran haben, das sich daran in nächster Zeit etwas ändert... 









						Quartalszahlen: Nvidia über Rekordumsatz, Ampere und Mining
					

61 Prozent mehr Umsatz als im Vorjahr lassen Nvidias Umsatz im vierten Quartal über die 5-Milliarde-Marke springen.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Lantis86 (27. März 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> @Schinken
> Es ist in meinen Augen Basiswissen, wo Schiffsnamen stehen.


Gott sei Dank legst du nicht Fest was zum „Basiswissen“ gehört.🤦‍♂️ Ich wüsste auch nicht inwiefern mich diese Information im Leben weiterbringt.


----------



## Cookiie (27. März 2021)

Mal ein paar Infos. Das selbe Schiff hat vor ca. 2 Jahren im Hamburger Hafen schon eine Fähre gerammt. Das lässt sich durch die Größe schlecht steuern und bei starkem Wind legt sich das Schiff auch schon mal quer. Der Dickmove vorher ist natürlich fragwürdig. 
Dann zum Kanal. Der Ursprungskanal ist von Anfang 20tes Jahrhundert. Genau weiß ich grad nicht. Der Untergrund dort ist nicht nur einfach Sand. Da ist massives Felsgestein drunter und zwar nicht unerheblich. Mal eben so breiter machen geht nicht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. März 2021)

also ich find den dickmove ja eher klasse...


----------



## phoenixxl (27. März 2021)

Ob es jetzt keine oder wirklich GAR KEINE ps5 bzw. Grafikkarte gibt, oder ob statt 180% UVP 220% UVP verlangt werden ist dann halt auch nicht mehr wild.

Ich hoffe es kommt zum Schweinezyklus. Dann wird es nämlich irgendwann auch richtig billig.

Sollte die Crypto-Währungen einbrechen, dann wird der Markt mit GPUs geflutet. Und wenn die Hersteller dann noch Karten verlaufen wollen, dann müssen sie richtig günstig werden...

Und wir alle wissen: Der nächste Crash kommt bestimmt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. März 2021)

HIER liegt die Ever Given - daneben 7 Spezialschiffe.


----------



## Palmdale (27. März 2021)

Lantis86 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank legst du nicht Fest was zum „Basiswissen“ gehört.🤦‍♂️ Ich wüsste auch nicht inwiefern mich diese Information im Leben weiterbringt.


Formulieren wir es präziser (und jetzt nicht auf Dich oder @Schinken bezogen, war auch nicht als Vorwurf/Angriff gemeint, mea culpa dafür sollts so rübergekommen sein): anstatt die Frage wie geschehen bei Spiegel Online und Co unterhalb eines Artikels oder einem Youtube-Video von Nachrichtenportalen repetitiv in den Kommentarspalten zu stellen, wäre es nur ein Aufwand weniger Sekunden Google Suche, eigenständig mit Recherche herauszufinden, ob nicht der Name tatsächlich Ever Given ist oder wo grundsätzlich Schiffsnamen stehen (und die Reederei Evergreen heißt).

Aber nein, man denkt in der jeweiligen Ich-einfach-unverbesserlich-Filterblase müsse man mit zumeist patzigem Unterton und mehr als einem Frage-/Ausrufezeichen zur Schau stellen, der Autor oder die Redaktion hätte keine Ahnung, sondern nur der Kommentierer... und beweist das Gegenteil.

Das Beispiel des korrekten Schiffsnamens ist mMn nur die Spitze des Eisbergs eines zunehmenden Anteils der Bevölkerung, die aus Mangel an Fähigkeit oder Wille etwas Eigenrecherche betreibt, ob gezeigte/präsentierte Informationen stimmen oder nicht. Liken, sharen, Fass aufmachen für Nichts und wieder nichts 

Das sich Relevanz/Definition von Allgemeinbildung generell flexibel verschiebt von "Es gibt 16 Bundesländer und diese lauten..." hin zu "Hast Du TikTok Video XYZ schon gesehen" ist mir bewusst, machts aber nicht besser.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. März 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Der Kanal ist aber auch recht eng, wenn man sich das so von oben anschaut.
> Könnten die ruhig mal etwas breiter machen ...


Du bist auch recht eng... Vergleich mal die Häuser auf den Fotos. Kannst gerne was größeres ausschaufeln


----------



## Gadteman (27. März 2021)

Der Suezkanal ist eine wichtige Route und Abkürzung um nicht erst ums Kap der guten Hoffnung zu tingeln. Sind ja etliche Arten, wenn nicht sogar ALLE Arten von Dingen des täglichen Lebens dabei.
Auch Tankerschiffe warten, das heißt das sehr bald sehr schnell ALLES teurer wird.
Mal von dem komischen Fahrmanöver abgesehen.... übler Verkehrsinfarkt.


----------



## GT200b (27. März 2021)

Lohnt es sich ein paar Spritkanister zu horten? Wird der Ölpreis jetzt explodieren? Erstgemeinte Frage!


----------



## cryon1c (27. März 2021)

Nuja, war klar das es irgendwann dort kracht. Die Schiffe werden immer dicker, länger und liegen tiefer. 
Normaler Menschenverstand sagt - irgendwann klemmt da was und wenn - dann richtig. 

Ist mir aber auch egal, es ist praktisch alles in zweifacher Ausführung vorhanden und kann warten bei Bedarf (egal ob Smartphone, Laptop, Workstation-PC). Nur die 3090 ist alleine, aber viele haben nicht mal eine neue GPU, also auch hier egaaaal. 
Ich schaue einfach zu und lache mich über alle kaputt die kranke Preise bezahlen für Unterhaltungselektronik (nicht für Arbeitsgeräte, werd damit rendern will etc. - egal, Quadro&Tesla kosten halt das dreifache selbst jetzt).


----------



## Benji21 (27. März 2021)

@GT200b das lohnt sich immer. Nicht unbedingt wegen den steigenden Sprit-Preisen aber du könntest das in ein paar Monaten mit gehorteten Klopapier-Rollen als Mega-Molotov gewinnbringend verkaufen.  Oder halt falls nichts passiert auf die Zombie-Apokalypse warten, Klopapier oder Benzin/Diesel werden ja eher selben schlecht.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> nicht für Arbeitsgeräte, werd damit rendern will etc.


Es gibt Leute, die arbeiten damit in dem sie schneiden, rendern und hochladen.


----------



## ACMS77 (27. März 2021)

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ne Schlagzeile in Bild wie" Steigt die Coronagefahr durch festeckende Schiffe im Suezkanal ? ", oder "Mutante P2 auf Schiff im Suezkanal entdeckt"   Wundern würde es mich nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (27. März 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die arbeiten damit in dem sie schneiden, rendern und hochladen.


Ja und wer damit arbeitet, zahlt auch. Arbeitswerkzeuge lassen sich erstmal steuerlich absetzen, dann gibt es da noch das Argument - das spart mir jetzt XYZ Stunden pro Projekt, wie viel mehr Arbeit kann ich schaffen, wann rechnet sich das neue Spielzeug. 
Da haben die Leute schon vor Ewigkeiten Quadro und Tesla gekauft für richtig dickes Geld. 
Wer hier über 1500€ für ne 3080 heult, hat wohl vergessen was ne gute Quadro kostet


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

Ich weiß, ich weiß. War auch eher ein Gag, der sich auf einen Youtuber bezog, der über das Thema sogar Songs macht.


----------



## seriesx (27. März 2021)

Klopapier Panama kanal wut 🏓


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2021)

Schon witzig irgendwie. Fährst du mit deinem kleinen Smart eine Weile Schlangenlinien, winkt dich die (spätestens von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern herbeigerufene) Polizei raus und kontrolliert erstmal deine körperliche und geistige Verfassung.

Der Kunde hier zeichnet mit seinem 400 Meter langen Monster-Containerschiff über Stunden Bilder ins Meer/den Kanal, und keine Sau interessierts.

10.000.000.000$ täglicher Frachtausfall, eventuell denken sich jetzt so manche "Vielleicht hätten wir den Druffi-Kapitän doch besser vorher mal kontrolliert".

Mittlerweile wäre es vermutlich günstiger gewesen, das Schiffchen kurzerhand direkt zu sprengen.


----------



## Gekko23 (27. März 2021)

Headline: "*Containerschiff verschärft Lieferprobleme mit PS5*"
Im Text: Kein einziger Beleg, keine einzige detailierte Beschreibung der Behauptung, dass die PS5-Lieferprobleme durch die Suez-Situation verschärft werden, einfach nichts.

Liebe Redaktion: Ihr benutzt immer mehr Clickbaits in Euren Artikeln/Teasern, stellt steile Behauptungen auf, habt keinerlei Belege. Was ist los bei Euch?! Das ist wirklich unterirdischstes Niveau! Ihr stellt Eure gesamte Glaubwürdigkeit aufs Spiel!


----------



## Gadteman (27. März 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ...
> Mittlerweile wäre es vermutlich günstiger gewesen, das Schiffchen kurzerhand direkt zu sprengen.


Schon ein krasser Gedanke.... aber irgendwie fasziniert und erschreckt mich die Effektivität, die in dieser Idee steckt.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. März 2021)

Das sind eh alles fake News. Oder was meinst du Donald?
In wirklichkeit gibt es gar keine Containerschiffe, die wären so schwer das die untergehen würden. Schon mal jemand einen Stein ins Wasser geworfen!?
"Beamen" gibt es schon seit nem halben Jahrhundert, haben die doch bei Star Trek gezeigt.
Das hier ist nur künstliche Verknappung

Ach ja....
Meine Meinung zu dem Thema:
Völlig egal ob das Schiff da 1 Woche oder 1 Monat rum hängt. Sone Seereise ist schließlich super anstengend.
Schade nur um Lebensmittel und andere lebenswichtige Verbrauchsgüter. bekommt mein PC halt 2030 erst ein Upgrade
Es wäre auch günstiger gewesen einen Kran dahin zu stellen, die nötige Infrastruktur usw um da grad mal 10.000 Container abzuladen. um den Tiefgang zu mindern.

Und/Oder mit zig Baggern vor dem Schiff ein ensprechend großes Entlasstungsstück aus der Wandbesfestigung zu baggern. Quasi verbreitern damit Bug und Heck frei liegen. Und son ca 50 Tonnen Bagger kostet grade mal 500€ am Tag, selbst bei uns!

Auch aufstauen um einige Meter und den Schlick vom Ufer abpumpen mit entsprechender Wall Bebauung am Rand wäre bis zu diesen Punkt günstiger gewesen.
Unbestritten sind diese Leute vor Ort keine Anfänger, das sind zum großenteil absolute Profis, die Kennen sich sicherlich bestens aus.

Das Problem ist wohl ehr jenes das jeder seine Eigenen Felle Schwimmen sieht und so statt nach effektiven Lösungen für die gesamt-(auch finanzielle) Situation, nur über Kostenerstattung und Schuld von einzelnen Unternehmen geredet wird.

Jetzt überlegen und spielen die so lange rum um die Ladung die Umwelt und das Schiff nicht zu schädigen. Nur um am Ende dann vielleicht doch mir reiner Gewalt das Schiff in Richtung zu ziehen. Was übriegens mein aller erster Gedanke war^^

Alles ziemlich lächerlich ich sehe kein Großes Problem. Ich sehe viele kleine Probleme die um das Schiff rumtanzen  mit Taschenrechner und Brieftasche in der Hand. Aus dem Grund Amüsiert mich diese Situation unheimlich.

Edit:
Wie erwartet mit Kraft und Rafinesse in Richtung gezwungen... Dafür 1 Woche lang Picknickstühle hinzustellen naja ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## defPlaya (27. März 2021)

Wenn die noch teurer werden dann wäre es kaufmännisch Sinnvoll meine aktuelle Strix 3080 oc zu verkaufen 😂 nur dann hätte ich keine Karte.


----------



## deady1000 (27. März 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Naja, wegen Luxusgütern wie Gaming-Grafikkarten, Konsolen und Co. ist es nicht so schade, die können auch paar Tage später eintreffen, verderben ja nicht.


Tage? TAGE?! Diese Aktion da wird viele Dinge um Wochen und Monate verzögern.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2021)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Und/Oder mit zig Baggern vor dem Schiff ein ensprechend großes Entlasstungsstück aus der Wandbesfestigung zu baggern. Quasi verbreitern damit Bug und Heck frei liegen. Und son ca 50 Tonnen Bagger kostet grade mal 500€ am Tag, selbst bei uns!


Wäre fast drauf reingefallen. Chapeau!


----------



## MTMnet (27. März 2021)

Man muss es positiv sehen...
mittlerweile 300 Schiffe warten voll mit toller Ladung  auf die Durchfahrt.

Wenn die alle gleichzeitig in Deutschland ankommen, dann regnet es GPUs und Konsolen 
und Alternate ist am Arsch mit seinen Mondpreisen. 

--


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2021)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Schon ein krasser Gedanke.... aber irgendwie fasziniert und erschreckt mich die Effektivität, die in dieser Idee steckt.


Total uneffektiv. Dann hat man die ganzen Container Reste im Kanal rumfliegen und darf sie einzeln raus fischen.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2021)

Nicht auszudenken was los wäre, wenn das jetzt auch noch im Panama-Kanal passiert.



keinnick schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die arbeiten damit in dem sie schneiden, rendern und hochladen.


"_Servus und willkomnä!_"


----------



## Bundesgerd (27. März 2021)

Hier mal in Bild & Ton :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCCnY442XDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CW4pG7Zu4vE:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2021)

Ich sehs schon kommen...
Mit nicht verfügbaren Grafikkarten kann ich noch ne ganze Weile leben aber meine Waschmaschine ist 27 Jahre alt (ja, wirklich!), ich hab ein kleines Kind daheim und die Maschine stirbt wahrscheinlich genau dann wenn der ganze Nachschub im Suezkanal steckt. 

Ne im Ernst, die Kacke ist da zwar am dampfen aber das problem wird sich ja in absehbarer Zeit lösen (und wenns dadurch ist dass man halt außenrum fährt...) - vielleicht überlegt man sich jetzt mal die eine oder andere corrective action dass sowas nicht mehr so leicht passiert?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. März 2021)

apropos Kacke am dampfen - die Russenpropagandamaschine hat da was für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2021)

Cookiie schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Infos. Das selbe Schiff hat vor ca. 2 Jahren im Hamburger Hafen schon eine Fähre gerammt. Das lässt sich durch die Größe schlecht steuern und bei starkem Wind legt sich das Schiff auch schon mal quer. Der Dickmove vorher ist natürlich fragwürdig.
> Dann zum Kanal. Der Ursprungskanal ist von Anfang 20tes Jahrhundert. Genau weiß ich grad nicht. Der Untergrund dort ist nicht nur einfach Sand. Da ist massives Felsgestein drunter und zwar nicht unerheblich. Mal eben so breiter machen geht nicht.



Und trotzdem hat man sich erst vor gut 10 Jahren genau den Aufwand gemacht. Aber halt damit breitere Schiffe durchpassen, nicht damit sie drin wenden können. Ich glaube einigen hier fehlt einfach das Auge für die Dimensionen: Der Kanal ist aktuell für Schiffe bis knapp 80 m Breite, bei vollem Tiefgang sogar nur 50 m Breite ausgelegt, obwohl er an der Wasseroberfläche rund 200 m breit ist. Damit innerhalb der Fahrrinne ein 400 m Schiff querliegen und noch ein Schiff dahinter vorbeipassen könnte, müsste man ihn auf 500 m schiffbare/650 m Gesamtbreite ausbauen. Das ist nicht nur Kanalbautechnisch kaum zu packen, da hätte man auch ein ernstes Problem mit Querungen für den Landverkehr.




GT200b schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich ein paar Spritkanister zu horten? Wird der Ölpreis jetzt explodieren? Erstgemeinte Frage!



Wenn du wenig verbrauchst: Nein, weil es dich kaum belasten wird.
Wenn du viel verbrauchst: Nein, weil die paar Kanister, die du sinnvoll lagern kannst, dir dann auch nicht weiterhelfen. Heizölkäufe sollte man aber ggf. timen.

Ich würde mal +10 bis +30 Cent für Benzin über einen Zeitraum von einigen Wochen für wahrscheinlich halten. 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wäre es vermutlich günstiger gewesen, das Schiffchen kurzerhand direkt zu sprengen.



Das versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht: Wieso bei einer ökonomischen Katastrophe diesen Ausmaßes erstmal mit Samthandschuhen geguckt und nicht ALLE Maßnahmen gleichzeitig in Bewegung gesetzt werden. Ich meine das Ding steckt mit dem Bug mindestens 50 m weit im Schlamm und lässt sich nicht einmal in grader Richtung wegziehen - da muss doch jedem schon am Abend des ersten Tages klar geworden sein, dass man es ohne Endladen und nur mit ein paar Schleppern nicht wieder flott bekommt. Und ebenso offensichtlich ist, dass man es hier nicht mit einer Havarie auf See zu tun hat, sondern mit einem Unfall, der praktisch an Land stattgefunden hat.

Entsprechend hätte man schon an Tag 1 sämtliche Groß-Baukräne aus 500 km Umkreis (und das wären, trotz der Gegend, sicherlich mehr als einer gewesen) ranordern und bis heute vermutlich schon die ersten 4-5 Lagen Contrainer in die umgebene Wüste stellen können. Parallel ein Anruf beim ohnehin immer SEHR an der Funktion des Suez-Kanals interessierten Militärs sowie ggf. Baufirmen: "Wir brauchen alle schweren Winden und zukräftigen Kettenfahrzeuge, die ihr habt". Schlepper, wie sie bislang auf Bildern zu sehen waren, dürften eine Zugkraft von vielleicht 100-200 Tonnen haben. Das ist viel, wenn man sich nur mit einer ollen Schraube gegen Wasser abstützen kann, aber rein gar nichts gegen die Kräfte, die ein an Land verankertes System aufbringen kann.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Total uneffektiv. Dann hat man die ganzen Container Reste im Kanal rumfliegen und darf sie einzeln raus fischen.



Wenn du die Container nicht am Nil einsammeln kannst, war die Sprengladung zu klein  .


Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht auszudenken was los wäre, wenn das jetzt auch noch im Panama-Kanal passiert.



Durch den Panamakanal geht in erster Linie Handel aus Asien an die Ostküste Nordamerikas (und selbst da denkt man schon über den längeren Suez-Weg nach, weil die Gebühren in Mittelamerika so hoch und die Schiffsgrößen so knapp sind), das würde uns und andere Suez-Abhängige also kaum betreffen. Ein Großteil der Schiffe auf den Routen nach Europa dürften auch Postpanamax sein, also selbst bei einer sehr lang anhaltenden Blockade hätte der Panamakanal nichts mit unseren Waren zu tun. Ausgenommen ist nur das Bisschen, was von der US-Westküste kommt - aber außer Obst (dass eher nicht zu uns transportiert wird, da der Weg doch sehr lang ist) stellen die eigentlich kaum ein Massengut her.


----------



## Lexx (27. März 2021)

Der Rumpf schon gebrochen?
Leck ist er ja schon, und die fehlende Integrität wurde ja schon bestätigt.

Das war sicher chinesische Sabotage  die wollen ihre "Neue Seidenstraße"
etablieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2021)

Das ist ein japanisches Schiff, dass von Taiwanesen gechartered, in Panama registriert und von Deutschland betrieben wird. Unterwegs von Malaysia in die Niederlande. Ich konnte noch nicht rausfinden, wo die Crew her ist (Phillipinen in der Mannschaft sind praktisch garantiert, ein Brite auf der Brücke nicht unwahrscheinlich), aber wenn es einen gibt, der nicht seine Finger im Spiel hat, dann die VR China  . Außerdem sind die Land-Routen zwischen Europa und Asien seitdem Spätsommer auch hoffnungslos überlastet, da muss man derzeit nicht mehr für zusätzliches Frachtaufkommen sorgen.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durch den Panamakanal geht in erster Linie Handel aus Asien an die Ostküste Nordamerikas


Ich hätte auch ein beliebiges anderes Nadelöhr nehmen können, z.B. Straße von Hormus oder Straße von Malakka.


----------



## Albatros1 (27. März 2021)

Ein


----------



## Schinken (27. März 2021)

GT200b schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich ein paar Spritkanister zu horten? Wird der Ölpreis jetzt explodieren? Erstgemeinte Frage!


Nein. Selbst wenn der Ölpreis steigt (tut er schon), dann nur für arohöl. Als Privatmenach kannst du nicht in Rohöl handeln. 
Mit dem Benzinpreis hat all das sehr wenig zu tun.


----------



## Hannesjooo (27. März 2021)

Wird ein schönes Hafenkorzert .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRji1u9J-gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hab so bock auf Bud Spencer & Terence Hill, da bin ich noch mal auf den Dachboden
geklettert und ein paar Klassiker ausgesucht <3.
Gleich gibbet das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd.
BTT: Insgesamt tuen mir aber die kleinen Arbeiter leid...


----------



## sonny1606 (27. März 2021)

Ich finde es geil. So bekommt die Bahnverbindung Deutschland-China mehr Bedeutung. Die ist jetzt schon schnell als das Schiff.


----------



## Lexx (27. März 2021)

Kapitän!

James T. Kirk ist
90.

Jahre, nicht Ruderstellung!

Vielleicht kann ja auch Elon Musk...
Ein Wunder ist geschehen.

Oder eine Horde Boston Dynamics-Hunde?


Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Bud Spencer & Terence Hill


Nix da, Juck Norris dreht den Kanal um 45 Grad,
dann kann der Kahn, also das Schiff, ungehindert
witerfahren.


----------



## plusminus (28. März 2021)

Wie  verschärft man eine Liefersituation , die nicht vorhanden ist ??


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. März 2021)

Was hat den der Kahn damit zu tun?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah ok der brauch Jod, ist auch unglücklich über seine Liefersituation.
Die Stimmen in meinem Kopf werden immer lauter.....


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht: Wieso bei einer ökonomischen Katastrophe diesen Ausmaßes erstmal mit Samthandschuhen geguckt und nicht ALLE Maßnahmen gleichzeitig in Bewegung gesetzt werden. Ich meine das Ding steckt mit dem Bug mindestens 50 m weit im Schlamm und lässt sich nicht einmal in grader Richtung wegziehen - da muss doch jedem schon am Abend des ersten Tages klar geworden sein, dass man es ohne Endladen und nur mit ein paar Schleppern nicht wieder flott bekommt. Und ebenso offensichtlich ist, dass man es hier nicht mit einer Havarie auf See zu tun hat, sondern mit einem Unfall, der praktisch an Land stattgefunden hat.


Genau das verstehe ich auch nicht. Jeder Container der vom Schiff runter kommt erhöht die Chance, dass das Ding wieder schleppbar wird. Da hätte man also schon sofort alle verfügbaren (Schwimm)-Kräne losschicken müssen.

Naja ich hoffe mal wenigstens das mittlerweile alle Schiffe die nicht schon in den Kanal eingefahren sind nun um Afrika fahren und nicht drauf hoffen, dass der Kanal schnell wieder frei wird.


----------



## sonny1606 (28. März 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Genau das verstehe ich auch nicht. Jeder Container der vom Schiff runter kommt erhöht die Chance, dass das Ding wieder schleppbar wird. Da hätte man also schon sofort alle verfügbaren (Schwimm)-Kräne losschicken müssen.
> 
> Naja ich hoffe mal wenigstens das mittlerweile alle Schiffe die nicht schon in den Kanal eingefahren sind nun um Afrika fahren und nicht drauf hoffen, dass der Kanal schnell wieder frei wird.


Denke du stellst es dir zu einfach vor, mal eben auf Wasser fix zig hundert Container abzuladen. Die Leute dort vor Ort wissen schon was sie tun und was realistisch ist und was nicht.


----------



## Horsti999 (28. März 2021)

Für alle, die es dann selbst einmal probieren wollen 








						What it's really like steering the world's biggest ships
					

Some of the world's biggest oceangoing vessels seem more like cities at sea than actual ships, so maneuvering these massive beasts -- from cruise ships to container vessels like the one that blocked the Suez Canal -- is a tricky process fraught with peril. This is what it's like to be at the...




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. März 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon kommen...
> Mit nicht verfügbaren Grafikkarten kann ich noch ne ganze Weile leben aber meine Waschmaschine ist 27 Jahre alt (ja, wirklich!), ich hab ein kleines Kind daheim und die Maschine stirbt wahrscheinlich genau dann wenn der ganze Nachschub im Suezkanal steckt.


Wenn das so eine gute Waschmaschine ist, einfach bei ebay Kleinanzeigen reinschauen und das gleiche Modell nach dem es abgeraucht ist, nochmal kaufen - am besten ein "jüngeres"  Modell.
Meine Mutter hatte auch eine Waschmaschine die "nur" 21 Jahre gehalten hat, wollte aber wieder einen ähnlichen Toplader.
Leider gab es da kaum eine gescheite zu diesem Zeitpunkt.
In ebay Kleinanzeigen mehrere gleiche Modelle gefunden und eine genommen, die von einem verstorbenen Rentner stammte (Hausräumung), der die wohl fast nicht benutzt hat und der Sohn wollte sie raus haben, gabs für einen Appel & Ei.
Die läuft jetzt auch fast 10 Jahre durch.


----------



## AlphaMale (28. März 2021)

I3uschi schrieb:


> Uff, das ist ja wirklich unglücklich.
> Hatte mir das mal bei google Maps angesehen.
> Was für ein krasser Umweg wenn die Schiffe umdrehen müssen.


Yep...die Alternativen (Umwege) sind auch auch nicht so ganz unheikel.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Total uneffektiv. Dann hat man die ganzen Container Reste im Kanal rumfliegen und darf sie einzeln raus fischen.


Doch nicht das ganze Schiff.  

Es steckt doch nur ein Stück vom Bug in der Erde. Wenn man das vom Schiff abtrennt, schwimmt es ja trotzdem noch, und kann dann aus dem Weg gezogen werden. Ob das jetzt mit Schneidladungen wirklich schneller geht als von Hand mit Schneidbrennern sei mal dahingestellt.

Wenn es noch einen einsatzfähigen (?) Mil Mi-26 gibt, und 20 Tonnen Nutzlast reichen um zumindest einen (oder auch mal 2 gleichzeitig?) Seecontainer zu transportieren (ein 40 Fuß Container wiegt leer 4 Tonnen und fasst bis zu 25 Tonnen), sollte es evtl. möglich sein 3-4 (oder mehr) Container pro Stunde vom Schiff direkt nebenan ans Ufer zu transportieren. In 24h könnte man so ca. 75-100 Container vom Bug entladen. Ich vermute einfach mal dass die schwersten Container, sofern möglich, weiter unten, bzw. die eher leichteren weiter oben stehen.

So oder so, es gäbe mMn mehrere sinnvollere Möglichkeiten den Koffer so schnell wie möglich aus dem Schlamm zu bekommen. Zumindest wenn man den Fokus auf den finanziellen Schaden (~40.000.000$ pro Stunde) legt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. März 2021)

Die Havarie wirft FRAGEN auf - Experte zur Frachter-Havarie "Der Kurs im Kanal war natürlich eigenartig"...


----------



## FetterKasten (28. März 2021)

Im Kanal wird das Schiff doch eh von einem Lotsen gesteuert und nicht mehr vom Kapitän. 
Das ist bisher vollkommen "unter gegangen".


----------



## Nexus221 (28. März 2021)

wenn das so einfach wäre  weil die bergeteams da eh alle  keien Ahnung haben  oder ?  ... überigens sie wissen dann ja  auch was vorne steht   bei den containerschiffen oder ?  und was leicht ist muss nicht zwangsläufig oben stehen .. unterhlten sie sich mal mit einen /Planer  oder schiffskonstrukteur  ihres geringsten Mistrauens.


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Im Kanal wird das Schiff doch eh von einem Lotsen gesteuert und nicht mehr vom Kapitän.
> Das ist bisher vollkommen "unter gegangen".


Soweit ich weiß steuern Lotsen gar nichts, sondern diese haben nur eine beratende Funktion. Die Verantwortung liegt also weiterhin bei der Crew bzw. dann dem Kapitän.


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2021)

Nexus221 schrieb:


> wenn das so einfach wäre  weil die bergeteams da eh alle  keien Ahnung haben  oder ?


Welche "Berge-Teams"? Die typischen Berge-Teams für "Uber-Panamax-Schiffe"? Also 2 Klassen über Panamax, die mit über 366 Meter Länge noch länger als Neo-Panamax sind, und damit zu groß (zu lang und auch zu breit) für den Panamakanal? Die Berge-Teams die einfach mal so einen Riesen der Malaccamax-Klasse bergen bzw. auch nur auf See entladen können?  

Da kommen nur Spezialfirmen in Frage die sowas vorher noch nie gemacht haben, und (wenn sie nicht "unkonventionell vorgehen") schon Wochen für die Planung und Vorbereitung brauchen. Die kannst du in der Regel auch nicht einfach anrufen, weil du gar nicht weißt ob sie sowas können - die melden sich wenn von sich aus bei dir.

Als Eigner bzw. Rederei musst du da schon selbst tätig werden, und entsprechende Ideen liefern. Da gibts kein Unternehmen was darauf spezialisiert ist mit einem Hubschrauber 40-Fuß-Container abzuladen, oder Teile eines solchen Malaccamax im Wasser abzutrennen, oder freizubaggern.

Eine andere Idee wäre noch mit Hochdruckpumpen die Erde und das Gestein um den Bug herum wegzuspülen, und gleichzeitig aufzusaugen (um es woanders wieder abladen zu können). Sowas könnte man gleichzeitig von Land und vom Wasser aus machen. Aber ob es eine Firma gibt die sowas wie im vorliegenden Fall schon mal gemacht hat? Die du einfach so in den "gelben Seiten" findest? Ich denke nicht.

Und dann arbeiten solche Unternehmen auch nicht primär nach Schnelligkeit. Siehe Costa-Concordia, wo es fast 2 Jahre gedauert hat das Schiff "nur" anzuheben und zu drehen. Und da entstand kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden von *>1 Milliarde Dollar pro Tag* (mittlerweile vermutlich deutlich mehr, da schon 300 Schiffe warten). Schon alleine der Papierkram um sowas anzufangen dürfte nicht unerheblich sein.

Deswegen müssen alle "Bergeteams" bei so einem Fall wie der Ever Given improvisieren. UNd auch mal tätig werden ohne alle Eventualitäten vorher vielleicht noch am Computer zu simulieren.

Als Eigner bzw. Rederei musst du da aber auch bereit sein entsprechende Risiken einzugehen. Nicht erstmal tagelang hoffen dass der Koffer von alleine wieder frei kommt, oder mit nem Baggerchen erstmal bissl in der Erde spielen.

Lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen wie lange es dauert bis der Kahn wieder frei ist - und welche Methode (oder Kombination von Methoden) es am Ende geschafft hat. Dann kann man immer noch darüber sinnieren womit es schneller (und damit besser) geklappt hätte.

Die erste Woche ist quasi schon verstrichen. Und soweit mir bekannt wurde noch kein einziger Container abgeladen. Bisher wurde nur (afaik mit tlw. 20 Schleppern) gezogen und gebaggert. Und der wirtschaftliche Schaden hat afaik schon den Wert des Schiffes samt seiner Ladung überstiegen.


----------



## SaPass (29. März 2021)

Es hat ein Ende gefunden. Das Schiff schwimmt wieder.


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2021)

Nice, dann gings ja doch schneller. ^^


> Das im Suezkanal auf Grund gelaufene Containerschiff "Ever Given" ist wieder frei. Nach tagelangen Arbeiten schwimmt der Frachter teilweise wieder.


Quelle: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/ever-given-suezkanal-bergung-103.html

Was heißt den "schwimmt teilweise wieder"?  


Edit:


> Geholfen hat dabei nun wohl auch die hohe Flut bei Vollmond in der vergangenen Nacht. Beteiligt waren zehn Schlepper, außerdem wurde Sand um das Schiff abgesaugt.


Letzteres hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. März 2021)

... endlich kann die PS5 verkauft werden. Sind alle Container damit beladen? Oder nur 1 Kiste?


----------



## crash0verwr1te (29. März 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nice, dann gings ja doch schneller. ^^
> 
> Quelle: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/ever-given-suezkanal-bergung-103.html
> 
> ...



Auf der Seite wo es feststeckte ist auch nicht die eigentliche Fahrrinne und daher viel zu Seicht für ein Schiff mit so einem tiefen Seegang.


----------



## sinchilla (29. März 2021)

Bitte besser recherchieren, eine Seite könnte befreit werden.


----------



## antonrumata (29. März 2021)

Auch das noch! "Ever Given" mit Eisberg kollidiert!









						Auch das noch! "Ever Given" mit Eisberg kollidiert
					

Wie viel Pech kann man haben! Nur kurz nach seiner Freilegung ist das Containerschiff Ever Given der taiwanesischen Reederei Evergreen mit einem Eisbe




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## JTRch (29. März 2021)

Die Ever Given ist übrigens noch nicht frei, erst das Heck schwimmt. Der Bug sitzt aber nach wie vor fest laut holländischen Bergungsfirma und man hofft sie heute Nachmittag mit einem neuen grösseren Schlepper nach hinten wegziehen zu können. Klappt das nicht (was gut möglich ist), dann muss sie teilentladen werden, und das wird dauern. Die Krise ist also noch nicht vorbei!


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2021)

Es dürfte jetzt aber einfacher werden, weil das Schiff auch aus eigener Kraft rückwärts fahren kann, um den Bug im entscheidenden Moment zu befreien.


----------



## 4thVariety (29. März 2021)

Wenn wir ganz schnell alle Cryptopmining anwerfen und das Klima erwärmen, dann schmelzen die Pole, der Wasserspiegel der Meere steigt und das Schiff kommt frei.


----------



## Lexx (29. März 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Wenn wir ganz schnell alle Cryptopmining anwerfen und das Klima erwärmen, dann schmelzen die Pole, der Wasserspiegel der Meere steigt und das Schiff kommt frei.


Die Nordostpassage war schon vor dem Mining quasi Eisfrei.
Hat also damit gleich Null zu tun.


----------



## JTRch (29. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es dürfte jetzt aber einfacher werden, weil das Schiff auch aus eigener Kraft rückwärts fahren kann, um den Bug im entscheidenden Moment zu befreien.


Kann es eben nicht, weil es angeblich auf einem Felsbrocken vorne aufsitzt.


----------



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

V


----------



## DarkWing13 (29. März 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Die Nordostpassage war schon vor dem Mining quasi Eisfrei.
> Hat also damit gleich Null zu tun.


Was hat die Nordost-Passage mit dem Meeresspiegel zu tun?

Mehr Wasser in dem Weltmeeren = höherer Wasserspiegel = weniger Land über Wasser = mehr Wassertiefe unter einem Schiff...
Ist so ähnlich wie die Sache mit Ebbe und Flut...nur das die Ebbe dann ausbleibt...


----------



## Lexx (29. März 2021)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Was hat die Nordost-Passage mit dem Meeresspiegel zu tun?
> 
> Mehr Wasser in dem Weltmeeren = höherer Wasserspiegel = weniger Land über Wasser = mehr Wassertiefe unter einem Schiff...
> Ist so ähnlich wie die Sache mit Ebbe und Flut...nur das die Ebbe dann ausbleibt...


Und was CC-Mining mit dem Suez-Kanal zu tun?


----------



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

K


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2021)

Hat der Kahn nicht Schlagseite, wenn auch nur gering, oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGfja_s3KU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

.


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2021)

Ja das kann durchaus sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Naja ich hoffe mal wenigstens das mittlerweile alle Schiffe die nicht schon in den Kanal eingefahren sind nun um Afrika fahren und nicht drauf hoffen, dass der Kanal schnell wieder frei wird.



Unwahrscheinlich. Die Route ums Kap der guten Hoffnung ist zwar "nur" rund eine Woche länger, beide Kurse trennen sich aber bereits vor Indien. Aus dem roten Meer wieder raus zu fahren und auf die Südroute zu wechseln dürfte mindestens zwei, wenn nicht drei Wochen extra bedeuten und ich weiß nicht einmal, ob es irgendwo zwischen Ost- und Südwestafrika für die größten Pötte ausreichend gute Gelegenheiten zum Nachbunkern gäbe, um die zusätzliche Strecke überhaupt ohne weitere Verzögerungen fahren zu können.




sonny1606 schrieb:


> Denke du stellst es dir zu einfach vor, mal eben auf Wasser fix zig hundert Container abzuladen.



Wie gesagt: Das ist nicht auf dem Wasser. Das Ding liegt praktisch an einer (wenn auch sehr schlecht ausgebauten) Pier, zumindest das vordere und das hintere Viertel bis Drittel (das in der Gegen Kräne mit 40 t @100 m Ausladung für Zugang zur Schiffsmitte verfügbar wären, kann man nicht als gegeben voraussetzen
Von daher würde es nicht ganz so schnell gehen, wie im Hafen, aber wenn aus einigen Stunden für eine vollständige Löschung ein paar Tage zum entladen von 25% würde, wäre das immer noch deutlich weniger, als die bislang verstrichene Zeit und sollte schon reichen, um den Kahn wieder flott zu machen.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Doch nicht das ganze Schiff.
> 
> Es steckt doch nur ein Stück vom Bug in der Erde. Wenn man das vom Schiff abtrennt, schwimmt es ja trotzdem noch, und kann dann aus dem Weg gezogen werden. Ob das jetzt mit Schneidladungen wirklich schneller geht als von Hand mit Schneidbrennern sei mal dahingestellt.



Erstmal kannst du ein Schiff nicht einfach in zwei Teile schneiden. Dafür sind die Außenwände deutlich zu dick (und wenn du willst, dass die innere Sektionierung hält, kannst du von innen nur kleine Sprengladungen einsetzen, von außen kommst du hier über weite Teile gar nicht ran). Und dann werden zumindest die abgetrennten Teile nicht mehr stabil sein, sondern dir mit etwas Pech in die Fahrrinne kippen. Auf alle Fälle müsstest du erste die Container im Bereich der Trennstelle abladen und wenn du das machst, musst du nicht mehr eines der modernsten und größten Containerschiffe der Welt verschrotten.



> Wenn es noch einen einsatzfähigen (?) Mil Mi-26 gibt, und 20 Tonnen Nutzlast reichen um zumindest einen (oder auch mal 2 gleichzeitig?) Seecontainer zu transportieren (ein 40 Fuß Container wiegt leer 4 Tonnen und fasst bis zu 25 Tonnen), sollte es evtl. möglich sein 3-4 (oder mehr) Container pro Stunde vom Schiff direkt nebenan ans Ufer zu transportieren. In 24h könnte man so ca. 75-100 Container vom Bug entladen. Ich vermute einfach mal dass die schwersten Container, sofern möglich, weiter unten, bzw. die eher leichteren weiter oben stehen.



Wie willst du mit 20 Tonnen maximalar Zuladung, davon afaik maximal 11 Tonnen Außenlast, einen 31-Tonnen-Container (Schwerlastversionen: maximal das Doppelte) geschweige denn deren zwei heben? Bei einer 45 m² Außenlast wird außerdem ein Teil der Hebelast an Downwash verloren gehen. Auch wenn die leichteren Container eher oben stehen (die kleineren aber zwangsläufig unten) und das Schiff groß genug ist, um 2 Helikopter gleichzeitig darüber einzusetzen und 2 weitere beim Abladen zu haben, sodass man sicherlich auch 10, mit geübtem Personal zur Vorbereitung 20 Container die Stunde ausfliegen könnte, werden die einfach sehr schnell Exemplare mit weniger als 6 Tonnen Inhalt ausgehen.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Da kommen nur Spezialfirmen in Frage die sowas vorher noch nie gemacht haben, und (wenn sie nicht "unkonventionell vorgehen") schon Wochen für die Planung und Vorbereitung brauchen. Die kannst du in der Regel auch nicht einfach anrufen, weil du gar nicht weißt ob sie sowas können - die melden sich wenn von sich aus bei dir.



Die Telefonnummern werden beidseitig bekannt sein, so viele auf Großbergungen spezialisierte Firmen gibt es auf der Welt nicht. Und wenn du sie für learning-by-doing bezahlst, anstatt einen voll ausgearbeiteten Plan vor der Zusage haben zu wollen, haben die ihre Leute auch schnell eingeflogen. Das größere Problem, dass ich auch hier sehe: Ihr Equipment braucht deutlich länger, bis es rangeschleppt wurde und keiner dieser Spezialisten für marine Havarien denkt auch nur an die einzigartigen Möglichkeiten, die hier die Landnähe bietet.



> Eine andere Idee wäre noch mit Hochdruckpumpen die Erde und das Gestein um den Bug herum wegzuspülen, und gleichzeitig aufzusaugen (um es woanders wieder abladen zu können). Sowas könnte man gleichzeitig von Land und vom Wasser aus machen. Aber ob es eine Firma gibt die sowas wie im vorliegenden Fall schon mal gemacht hat? Die du einfach so in den "gelben Seiten" findest? Ich denke nicht.



Saugspülbagger sind Standardequipment wo größere Mengen losen Materials bewegt werden müssen und das schließt die Instandhaltung von Kanälen genauso mit ein wie die Bergung von auf Grund gelaufenen Schiffen. Diese Arbeiten haben tatsächlich schon am zweiten oder noch am ersten Tag begonnen. Allerdings sitzt das Schiff halt nicht flach auf Grund, wie seinerzeit in der Elbe, sonder steckt im Hang fest. Da muss sich auch so ein Bagger erstmal langsam hin vorfressen.



> Und dann arbeiten solche Unternehmen auch nicht primär nach Schnelligkeit. Siehe Costa-Concordia, wo es fast 2 Jahre gedauert hat das Schiff "nur" anzuheben und zu drehen.



Bei der Bergung eines Wracks hat man meist Zeit und ein gewisses Risiko: Den Kahn am Stück hochzuholen und wegzuschaffen ist VIEL billiger, als mehrere einzelne Stücke bergen zu müssen. Also arbeitet man langsam und denkt viel darüber nach, wie man ein Auseinanderbrechen zuverlässig verhindert. Bei festsitzenden Schiffen, die ggf. weiter Schaden nehmen, liegt die Reaktionszeit eher bei max 1-2 Wochen (wovon dann 1+ Woche die Anfahrt ausreichend starker Schlepper ist), bei Schiffen die Fahrrinnen blockieren eher wenige Tage.



> Die erste Woche ist quasi schon verstrichen. Und soweit mir bekannt wurde noch kein einziger Container abgeladen. Bisher wurde nur (afaik mit tlw. 20 Schleppern) gezogen und gebaggert. Und der wirtschaftliche Schaden hat afaik schon den Wert des Schiffes samt seiner Ladung überstiegen.



Bleibt noch abzuwarten, wer den Schaden zahlt. Hauptsächlich entsteht er auf den wartenden Schiffen und die Suez-Kanal-Betreiber geben afaik keine Vorabgarantie für Passagen. Wer auf der Autobahn einen Unfall verursacht, zahlt ja auch nur für die Schäden an unverschuldet beteiligten Fahrzeugen und der Straße, nicht aber für die entgangene Zeit derjenigen, die im Stau stehen. Entsprechend dürfte auch die Evergreen in Rechnung gestellt Summe maximal dem Schaden am Kanal sowie dem Verdienstausfall durch die die Route wechselnde Schiffe entsprechen.


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Außenwände deutlich zu dick


Schon mal gesehen wie solche Schiffe verschrottet (zerlegt) werden? Mit autogenem Brennschneiden kannst du auch 100mm dicken Stahl schneiden (das Maximum weiß ich gerade nicht), und ich bezweifel dass diese Schiffe so eine dicke Außenwand haben (die Stabilität kommt in erster Linie schließlich durch die Verstrebung). Der Kahn ist ja kein Eisbrecher.  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (und wenn du willst, dass die innere Sektionierung hält, kannst du von innen nur kleine Sprengladungen einsetzen, von außen kommst du hier über weite Teile gar nicht ran).


Das relativ dünne Material innen muß man gar nicht mit Schneidladungen trennen, die bräuchte man wenn (und nur wenn es so schneller geht) auf der Außenseite. Aber wie gesagt, ein paar dutzend Arbeiter mit Brennern säbeln da auch ruckizucki ein Stückchen von ab.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dann werden zumindest die abgetrennten Teile nicht mehr stabil sein, sondern dir mit etwas Pech in die Fahrrinne kippen. Auf alle Fälle müsstest du erste die Container im Bereich der Trennstelle abladen und wenn du das machst, musst du nicht mehr eines der modernsten und größten Containerschiffe der Welt verschrotten.


Natürlich stützt man die abzutrennende Sektion ab, dann kippt auch nichts irgendwo hin. Und warum sollte man so ein Schiff verschrotten, nur weil man einen Teil des Bugs abgetrennt hat?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie willst du mit 20 Tonnen maximalar Zuladung, davon afaik maximal 11 Tonnen Außenlast, einen 31-Tonnen-Container (Schwerlastversionen: maximal das Doppelte) geschweige denn deren zwei heben?


Hm? Der Hubschrauber kann 20 Tonnen außen an Drahtseilen transportieren. Und natürlich reicht das nur, wenn ein Container mit Inhalt max. 20 Tonnen wiegt. Aber ja, ich kann schlecht abschätzen wie viele Container hier mit welchem Gewicht beladen sind. Unsere Container (Zweiräder, Autos usw) waren nie mit mehr als 10 Tonnen beladen. Ich glaube mal gehört zu haben, ein Container voll mit Schuhen wiegt ca. 15-18 Tonnen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit genug Stuff der viel Platz braucht, aber nicht das Gewicht von Sand hat.

Der Body des Hubschraubers ist afaik größer als ein 40 Fuß Container, so dass die hier wirkenden Kräfte der Abwinde der Rotoren wohl überschaubar sein drüften. Zur Not tankt man den Heli nur halb voll, und hat so 6 Tonnen zusätzliche Nutzlast. Von der Möglichkeit der Überladung abgesehen, schließlich opperiert man hier nur wenige Meter über NN.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das größere Problem, dass ich auch hier sehe: Ihr Equipment braucht deutlich länger, bis es rangeschleppt wurde


Ok, hier stimme ich dir zu. Wenn wir von Gerätschaften wie riesigen Schwimmkränen usw. reden, dauert der Transport (mit eigenem Antrieb tuckern) sehr lange. Deswegen hatte ich (für mich) solche Maßnahmen für eine sehr schneller Bergung ausgeschlossen. Allerdings kann man ja auch mehrere Konzepte parallel beauftragen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei festsitzenden Schiffen, die ggf. weiter Schaden nehmen,


Davon rede ich ja. Wenn pro Tag X Schaden entsteht, das Schiff samt Ladung den Wert Y hat, dann sollte man von Anfang an so planen, dass die Bergung (inkl. anschließend nötiger Reparaturen) zumindest nicht so viel mehr kostet (den Umweltaspekt wird man ja hoffentlich auch ein wenig einkalkulieren).  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleibt noch abzuwarten, wer den Schaden zahlt. Hauptsächlich entsteht er auf den wartenden Schiffen und die Suez-Kanal-Betreiber geben afaik keine Vorabgarantie für Passagen. Wer auf der Autobahn einen Unfall verursacht, zahlt ja auch nur für die Schäden an unverschuldet beteiligten Fahrzeugen und der Straße, nicht aber für die entgangene Zeit derjenigen, die im Stau stehen.


Ich denke wenn grobe Fahrlässigkeit ins Spiel kommt, kann es sehr wohl einen Unterschied bzgl. der Frage der Haftung ausmachen. Siehe Francesco Schettino, der nicht umsonst zu einer langen Gefängnisstrafe verurteilt wurde. Aber ich gebe zu, ob und an wen man in solchen Fällen Ansprüche geltend machen kann (oder ob die anderen Schiffe vielleicht auch entsprechende Versicherungen haben?) entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Das spielt aber so oder so auch keine wirkliche Rolle, am Ende zahlen sowieso "wir" für den entstandenen Schaden.


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Schon mal gesehen wie solche Schiffe verschrottet (zerlegt) werden? Mit autogenem Brennschneiden kannst du auch 100mm dicken Stahl schneiden (das Maximum weiß ich gerade nicht), und ich bezweifel dass diese Schiffe so eine dicke Außenwand haben (die Stabilität kommt in erster Linie schließlich durch die Verstrebung). Der Kahn ist ja kein Eisbrecher.


Der gängige Schiffsbaustahl war früher zumindestens St 52, der in der Regel 20mm dick ist (Platten).
- S 355 JRG 3 = St 52-3, Mindeststreckgrenze = 355 N, Zugfestigkeit = 490 - 630 N / qmm
- S690QL    = Q StE 690, Mindeststreckgrenze = 640 N, Zugfestigkeit = 680 - 840 N / qmm (Eisbrecher)

100mm Stahlplatten sind in der Regel Panzerstahl, ja auch den kann man schneiden, so lange es jedenfalls homogener Stahl ist. Aber Handelsschiffe werden nicht aus Panzerstahl gebaut.


----------



## BigYundol (29. März 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Tage? TAGE?! Diese Aktion da wird viele Dinge um Wochen und Monate verzögern.



Umso grösser die Hardwareschwemme und der Preissturz, wenn's dann weiter geht 

Bin gespannt, ob sie nun eine zweite Kanalspur bauen werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Schon mal gesehen wie solche Schiffe verschrottet (zerlegt) werden? Mit autogenem Brennschneiden kannst du auch 100mm dicken Stahl schneiden (das Maximum weiß ich gerade nicht), und ich bezweifel dass diese Schiffe so eine dicke Außenwand haben (die Stabilität kommt in erster Linie schließlich durch die Verstrebung). Der Kahn ist ja kein Eisbrecher.



Dritter Suchtreffer: Dicke: ... bis 260 mm. Ich würde mal einen Schiff dieser Größe auf 30-50 mm für die Außenhaut tippen, wenn/da sie einen Großteil der Last trägt. Jedenfalls lassen Laderäume wenig Möglichkeit für großräumige innere Verstrebungen. Und ja: Auch durch solche Platten kommst du mit Schneidbrennern durch. Aber mit Schnittgeschwindigkeiten von bestenfalls wenigen Zentimeter pro Stunde. Es dauert teilweise Jahre, um die Schiffe mit genau diesen Methoden abzufracken. Und unterhalb der Wasserlinie, wo der dickste Stahl zum Einsatz kommt, nützen sie dir gar nichts. Da hast circa 5 Sekunden vom ersten Ansetzen bis zum Ende des gesamten Schnittes, weil du bei eindringendem Wasser nicht mehr autogen Trennschweißen kannst



> Das relativ dünne Material innen muß man gar nicht mit Schneidladungen trennen, die bräuchte man wenn (und nur wenn es so schneller geht) auf der Außenseite.



An die Außenseite kommst du gar nicht ran, da ist Erde davor. Und es geht nicht darum, dass dünne Material (hast du nicht eben noch von DEN tragenden, somit extra dicken Strukturen gesprochen?) im innneren mit Ladungen zu trennen, sondern es geht darum, trotz benachbarter Ladungen, dass Innere gar nicht erst zu beschädigen. Wenn dein freigeschnittenes Mittelstück nämlich wegen der Explosion Leck schlägt, sinkt es direkt auf den Grund und lässt sich gar nicht mehr bewegen. Ich konnte leider nicht feststellen, in wie viele Kompartimente die Klasse unterteilt ist, aber 40-80 m lange Laderäume wären keine Seltenheit für Containerschiffe. Beschädigt dein Feuerwerk also die benachbarte, nicht tragende, dünne Wand kannst du durchaus eine entsprechend langen Abschnitt des Schiffs fluten und schon gilt dein "schwimmt weiterhin" nicht mehr.



> Natürlich stützt man die abzutrennende Sektion ab, dann kippt auch nichts irgendwo hin.



Wie soll man das auf losem Grund oder gar im Kanalschlamm mal eben so hinbekommen? Du redest hier von mehreren 1000, möglicherweise auch 10000 Tonnen und einem Untergrund, der so "stabil" ist, dass ein Schiff mal eben reinfahren konnte.



> Und warum sollte man so ein Schiff verschrotten, nur weil man einen Teil des Bugs abgetrennt hat?



Wenn der(die) Kiel(e) einmal (bzw. gemäß deiner ursprünglichen Pläne, die auch das ehemals verkeilte Heck absprengen wollten: zweimal) durchtrennt sind, wird ein Wiederaufbau zumindest technisch anspruchsvoll. Und das nächste Dock, in dem er möglich wäre, müssten >10000 km entfernt sein. Den angeschlagenenen Mittelteil über diese Stecke zu schleppen, wäre eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe und die Arbeiten danach aufwendig und zeitraubend. Die Gefahr eines Untergangs des nicht seetüchtigen Abschnitts ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Da halte ich es für gut möglich, dass man lieber direkt abwrackt. Auf alle Fälle wäre der Sachschaden enorm. Mit Ausnahme militärischer Umbauten (für die ganz andere Preise gelten und die, gerade in den USA, teilweise komplett als ABM abgebucht werden sollten) ist es extrem selten, dass ein Rumpf durchtrennt und danach noch einmal verwendet wird. Und für unkontrollierte Adhoc-Zerteilungen dürfte es kein einziges Beispiel geben.



> Hm? Der Hubschrauber kann 20 Tonnen außen an Drahtseilen transportieren.



Wiki sagt was von 20 Tonnen Zuladung maximal und bei vielen Hubschraubern ist es eben so, dass sich die maximale Zuladung nur mit Außenlasten nicht ausreizen lässt, weil die eben nicht gleichmäßig verteilt und fest verankert im Rumpf, sondern frei pendelt unten dran transportiert werden müssen. Für den 26er konnte ich keine Zahlen finden, aber der Vorgänger Mil-6 konnte wohl bis zu 12 Tonnen intern, aber maximal 8 Tonnen extern bewegen. Bei externen Lasten mit großer Oberseite muss man davon noch die vom Hubschrauber selbst verursachte Windlast mit einberechnen. Du willst immerhin einen 20-m-Container unter einen 30-m-Rotor hängen, da wird ein nenneswerter Teil des Luftstroms geblockt.



> Und natürlich reicht das nur, wenn ein Container mit Inhalt max. 20 Tonnen wiegt. Aber ja, ich kann schlecht abschätzen wie viele Container hier mit welchem Gewicht beladen sind. Unsere Container (Zweiräder, Autos usw) waren nie mit mehr als 10 Tonnen beladen. Ich glaube mal gehört zu haben, ein Container voll mit Schuhen wiegt ca. 15-18 Tonnen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit genug Stuff der viel Platz braucht, aber nicht das Gewicht von Sand hat.



Bei im besten Fall 16 Tonnen Hubkraft über das Eigengewicht des Containers hinaus und der kleinsten 40-ft-Version bin ich bei 230 kg/m³ Dichte für die Fracht. Wenn es nur 7 Tonnen und ein 45 ft hc ist, sind es 80 kg/m³. Zum Vergleich: Sand hat 1600 kg/m³, Wasser(-haltige Flüssigkeiten) bekanntermaßen 1000 kg/m³, loses Getreide um die 800 kg/m³ und abgepackte Schokolade (vorliegendes Beispiel: Schogetten, alterantive Muster werden gerne entgegengenommen) immer noch über 700 kg/m³. Du rechnest hier eher mit abgepackten Cornflakes.



> Von der Möglichkeit der Überladung abgesehen, schließlich opperiert man hier nur wenige Meter über NN.



Man operiert in einer Gegend, deren Winde für Objekte >>200000 Tonnen zu stark sind und du willst einen Hubschrauber im präzisen Kraneinsatz neben Hindernissen mit Überlast arbeiten lassen? Da wird dir auch NN nicht weiterhelfen, vermutlich sind die Bedingungen wegen der hohen Temperaturen sogar suboptimal und wegen des Staubs möglicherweise stark Leistungsbeschränkende Filtereinrichtungen nötig. (Weiß jemand, was moderne Turbinen zu permanentem Einsatz im Sand sagen? Normalerweise würde ja jeder vernünftige Pilot einfach darüber hinweg fliegen.)



> Davon rede ich ja. Wenn pro Tag X Schaden entsteht, das Schiff samt Ladung den Wert Y hat, dann sollte man von Anfang an so planen, dass die Bergung (inkl. anschließend nötiger Reparaturen) zumindest nicht so viel mehr kostet (den Umweltaspekt wird man ja hoffentlich auch ein wenig einkalkulieren).



Das Schiff hier sitzt nicht auf einem Riff, wo es vom gleichen Unwetter, dass es angespült hat, zerschlagen wird. Hier ist es im Gegenteil die Bergung, die zusätzliche Kosten und Schäden verursacht, während die Folgen einer Nicht-Bergung mutmaßlich nur der Nicht-Verkauf von weiteren Passagen ist. Jedenfalls für die mittelbar beteiligten Eigner und Kanalbetreiber, die die Entscheidung treffen.



> Ich denke wenn grobe Fahrlässigkeit ins Spiel kommt, kann es sehr wohl einen Unterschied bzgl. der Frage der Haftung ausmachen. Siehe Francesco Schettino, der nicht umsonst zu einer langen Gefängnisstrafe verurteilt wurde.



Hä? Was hat denn der Fall damit zu tun? Der wurde auch nur für seinen Verantwortungsbereich, nämlich die Führung seines Schiffes verurteilt. Genauso wie Evergreen für die Schäden am Kanal und möglicherweise auch für dessen Umsatzverluste aufkommen muss. Aber die sind eben nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass andere Leute sich auf die Verfügbarkeit des Kanals verlassen haben. Das wäre so, wie wenn Schettino zusätzliche Kosten für die Umbuchung einer Hochzeit hätten tragen müssen, die ein Jahr später auf der Costa angedacht aber möglicherweise noch nicht einmal fest geplant war.



> Aber ich gebe zu, ob und an wen man in solchen Fällen Ansprüche geltend machen kann (oder ob die anderen Schiffe vielleicht auch entsprechende Versicherungen haben?) entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.



Schwierig. Allgemein ist Schifffahrt mittlerweile so von Kostenminimierung und Firmennetzten geprägt, dass ich im Zweifelsfall immer davon ausgehen würde, dass es gar keine Versicherung gibt und das System darauf ausgelegt ist, im Schadensfall eine 1-$-Firma in Konkurs gehen zu lassen, der weder Schiff noch Fracht noch Aufträge, komischerweise aber sämtliche Verantwortung gehörte. Aber der konkrete Fall könnte auch einer der ganz wenigen sein, den schlichtweg niemand versichert. "Ausfall der wichtigsten Wasserstraße der Welt" ist kein Einzelrisiko, bei dem man ein Geschäft daraus machen kann dem einen Pechvogel seinen Schaden zu erstatten, während alle Glücklicheren weiter einzahlen.


BigYundol schrieb:


> Umso grösser die Hardwareschwemme und der Preissturz, wenn's dann weiter geht
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob sie nun eine zweite Kanalspur bauen werden



Alles was einen Wert von >50 $/l hat, würde ich eher auf den Bahn- und Flugrouten erwarten. Grafikkarten stehen da sicherlich keine im Stau, aber 130000 Schafe verrecken.


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dritter Suchtreffer: Dicke: ... bis 260 mm. Ich würde mal einen Schiff dieser Größe auf* 30-50 mm* für die Außenhaut tippen, wenn/da sie einen Großteil der Last trägt. Jedenfalls lassen Laderäume wenig Möglichkeit für großräumige innere Verstrebungen.


Eher wie ich geschrieben hab nicht, Schiffsbaustahl mit den oben genannten Werten beziehen sich auf 20mm dicke.
Selbst alle Schlachtschiffe und Flugzeugträger (ohne die Panzerung) wurden und werden aus ST 52 20mm dicke gebaut. Es gibt z.B. bei Tanker eine Dppelwand, wie das bei Containerschiffen ist weiß ich nicht genau.
Gleiches gelit für die Queen Mary 2, die nicht wesentlich kleiner ist.


			https://www.dillinger.de/imperia/md/content/dillinger/publikationen/kesselapparatebau/referenzfolder/queenmary2_d.pdf


----------



## FetterKasten (29. März 2021)

Das Schiff ist doch nun wieder seit nem halben Tag frei, da tun diese ganzen technische Halbwissensdiskussionen auch nichts mehr zur Sache.
Das haben die Ägypter schon richtig gemacht und die konnten die Versprechungen auch fast einhalten.
Die haben schließlich Erfahrung mit sowas.

Tausende Container löschen oder gar anfangen das Schiff zu zerlegen,  das hätte Wochen/Monate und mehr gedauert.


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie soll man das auf losem Grund oder gar im Kanalschlamm mal eben so hinbekommen? Du redest hier von mehreren 1000, möglicherweise auch 10000 Tonnen und einem Untergrund, der so "stabil" ist, dass ein Schiff mal eben reinfahren konnte.


Das Gewicht spielt quasi gar keine Rolle, dank dieser tollen Erfindung namens Physik. Wenn 10.000 Tonnen exakt ausbalanciert *wären*, könntest du sie mit einem Finger in der Waage halten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn der(die) Kiel(e) einmal (bzw. gemäß deiner ursprünglichen Pläne, die auch das ehemals verkeilte Heck absprengen wollten:


Komisch, habe ich doch mit keinem Wort vom Heck gesprochen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wiki sagt was von


"In der Version TM beträgt die Nutzlast 22.000 kg, alternativ können unterhalb des Rumpfes sperrige Lasten mit bis zu 20.000 kg an Stahlseilen getragen werden."

Und wie gesagt, rein von der Motorkraft bzgl. Nutzlast würde man bei nur halb vollem Tank noch mal 6 Tonnen "gewinnen".


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du willst immerhin einen 20-m-Container unter einen 30-m-Rotor hängen, da wird ein nenneswerter Teil des Luftstroms geblockt.


Soweit mir bekannt sind die größten in massen eingesetzten Seecontainer 40 Fuß lang, was 12 Metern entspricht. Der Rumpf des Helis ist 33 Meter lang, wobei ca. 1/3 für den Ausleger des Heckrotors entsprechen dürften. DIe breite beträgt 2,4 Meter, was deutlich schlanker als der Heli sein dürfte. Selbst ein 53 Fuß HC ist nur 16 Meter lang und 2,6 Meter breit.


> Hä? Was hat denn der Fall damit zu tun?


Wurde/wird da nicht auch auf Schadensersatz bzw. Schmerzensgeld geklagt? Ist der Faktor "grobe Fahrlässigkeit" bei sowas nicht entscheidend für einen Erfolg solcher Klagen?


----------



## pedi (29. März 2021)

ist doch fast alles wieder gut, s`bootle schwimmt wieder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das Schiff ist doch nun wieder seit nem halben Tag frei, da tun diese ganzen technische Halbwissensdiskussionen auch nichts mehr zur Sache.



Was ist denn "die Sache"? Mir gehts hier um den Austausch von technischem (Halb-)Wissen, um zu (Voll-)Wissen zu gelangen. Der ist auch "hinterher" möglich und gut sechs Tage Bearbeitungszeit waren nicht optimal, ebensowenig war es sicher, dass der erste Versuch glücken würde.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Das Gewicht spielt quasi gar keine Rolle, dank dieser tollen Erfindung namens Physik. Wenn 10.000 Tonnen exakt ausbalanciert *wären*, könntest du sie mit einem Finger in der Waage halten.



Ich komme dann mit meinem Finger hin, nachdem du die 10000 Tonnen exakt ins Lot gebracht hast, ohne dafür eine Vorrichtung irgendwo drauf abstützen zu müssen.



> Komisch, habe ich doch mit keinem Wort vom Heck gesprochen.



Du hast davon gesprochen, ein Schiff das mit Bug UND Heck in der Kanalböschung hing, durch absägen der feststeckenden Teile zu befreien.



> "In der Version TM beträgt die Nutzlast 22.000 kg, alternativ können unterhalb des Rumpfes sperrige Lasten mit bis zu 20.000 kg an Stahlseilen getragen werden."



Damn. Einmal im Leben enthält die deutsche Fassung eine Information mehr und ich strgFe nur kurz nach "Außenlast"  .



> Wurde/wird da nicht auch auf Schadensersatz bzw. Schmerzensgeld geklagt? Ist der Faktor "grobe Fahrlässigkeit" bei sowas nicht entscheidend für einen Erfolg solcher Klagen?



Es ist ein entscheidende Faktor, aber es ist nicht der entscheidende Faktor. Sondern nur der zwischen "kann für in seinem Verantwortungsbereich unterlaufene Fehler persönlich zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden ja/nein". Hier stellt sich aber die Frage, ob "es gibt einen kurzen, freien Seeweg von Asien nach Europa" überhaupt zum Verantwortungsbereich des Kapitäns oder des Eigeners gehört? Das glaube ich eher nicht. In aller Regel kann man nur für Sachen verantwortlich sein, die man auch vollständig unter Kontrolle hat und das war in diesem Fall höchstens der Kurs des einen Schiffs im Kanal, möglicherweise nicht einmal das. Das andere auch durchfahren wollten, ist deren ihr Problem.


----------



## cryon1c (30. März 2021)

Naja die Kiste ist erstmal raus. Haben sie doch mit der Hilfe von der Natur wegbekommen. 
Mal sehen wie die Schäden aussehen, was alles kurzfristig teurer wird (Klopapier?!) und wer wen verklagt, wie das bei solchen Geschichten üblich ist - jeder wird versuchen Kapital aus der Geschichte zu schlagen. 
Für uns wird das keine nennenswerten Auswirkungen haben. Elektronik ist so knapp, das die Verzögerung keine wirklichen Unterschiede in die sowieso nicht vorhandenen Lagerbestände bringen wird. Und Bauteile für unsere Elektronik die uns interessieren, werden auf der Route nicht so wirklich transportiert. Rohstoffe - vll n kleiner Teil. E-Bikes und einige andere Sachen dürften aber leicht im Preis steigen


----------



## INU.ID (30. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast davon gesprochen, ein Schiff das mit Bug UND Heck in der Kanalböschung hing, durch absägen der feststeckenden Teile zu befreien.


Nö, ich hab nur vom Bug gesprochen (nur der hat sich ja - soweit mir bekannt - so extrem eingegraben). Und ich sprach auch nicht von "absägen" sondern von abtrennen - mit zur Not unkonventionellen Methoden, die aber logischerweise durchführbar sein müssen. 

Übrigens: Brennschneiden unter Wasser kann man seit ca. 120 Jahren. Teilweise wird ja sogar an Land unter Wasser geschnitten (zb. beim Unterwasser-Plasmaschneider).


----------



## LastManStanding (30. März 2021)

Mein Gott wenns um schweißen und schnibbeln geht, hätten die mich auch grad Anrufen können... Schnorchel und Taucherbrille hab ich auch noch da. Dann kann man auch grad son Stück aus dem Fisch-Kutter "flexen". Und wenns fertig is, dreht man das ganze Ding grad auf den Kopf und brät da das fehlende Stück wieder dran. Is doch kein Drama. Wie beim Schubkarre schweißen... Oder wenn der Baggerlöffel wieder weicher war als die Spundbohle, oder Beton Aufbruch...

Die Flut hats gerichtet.
Wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag von mir geschrieben. Aufstauen wäre nicht nur durchaus Möglich gewesen sondern auch mit das Sinnvollste. Jetzt hats der Mond gerichtet


----------



## Killermarkus81 (30. März 2021)

Hardwarehunger schrieb:


> Das Problem wird sicherlich schnell gelöst. Wer möchte kann sich ja aus Angst ruhig mit diversen Artikeln eindecken.











						Suezkanal-Mega-Stau könnte noch Monate nachwirken
					

Der Suezkanal ist zwar wieder frei, doch die gravierenden Effekte für den Handel potenzieren sich nun. Nach der Befreiung der "Ever Given" braucht der Stau noch Tage, um sich aufzulösen. Noch länger aber dürften die Auswirkungen an den Zielhäfen spürbar sein.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Wie gesagt, Tellerrand und so...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab nur vom Bug gesprochen (nur der hat sich ja - soweit mir bekannt - so extrem eingegraben)



Das Heck lag beinahe eben so nahe am Ufer wie der Bug und das Schiff hat im Bereich Ruder und Schraube den gleichen, tendentiell sogar leicht höhere Tiefgang als im Bugbereich. Der Einzige Unterschied war, dass das Eck einseitig etwas freier lag, weil die Breitseite hier eben etwas Material weggeschoben hatte, ehe der Rest einsank. Der Bug hatte sich direkt reingebohrt und dann nur die seitliche Drehung Spielraum verschafft. Aber die erste große Leistung war, es Ruder und Schrauben wieder freigängig zu bekommen. (Weiß nicht genau, ob die Schiffsmaschienen für die finale Befreiung genutzt wurden, naheliegend und sinnvoll wäre es aber. Ein Schlepper kann von der Seite weder Wasser unter dem Rump in Bewegung setzen noch kann er gerade nach hinten ziehen. Da für hätte es die von mir vermissten Winden an Land benötigt



> Übrigens: Brennschneiden unter Wasser kann man seit ca. 120 Jahren. Teilweise wird ja sogar an Land unter Wasser geschnitten (zb. beim Unterwasser-Plasmaschneider).



Plasma: Klar. Normales Brennen: Klar. Die liefern beide direkt Wärme. Aber autogen, wo das Material selbst brennen soll? Und dann noch mit hoher Schnittgeschwindigkeit?




LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag von mir geschrieben. Aufstauen wäre nicht nur durchaus Möglich gewesen sondern auch mit das Sinnvollste.



Was willst du da aufstauen? Der Höhenunterschied zwischen Mittelmeer und Rotem Meer ist minimal und letzteres im Schnitt das höhere. Das heißt selbst in Port Said könnte man durch eine Staumauer (die auch erstmal irgendwo herkommen müsste) nur ein paar Zentimeter gewinnen und in Suez, wo die Ever Given festhing, gar nichts. Der Suez Kanal hat keine Zuflüsse wie Panama oder Nord-Ostsee.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was willst du da aufstauen? Der Höhenunterschied zwischen Mittelmeer und Rotem Meer ist minimal und letzteres im Schnitt das höhere. Das heißt selbst in Port Said könnte man durch eine Staumauer (die auch erstmal irgendwo herkommen müsste) nur ein paar Zentimeter gewinnen und in Suez, wo die Ever Given festhing, gar nichts. Der Suez Kanal hat keine Zuflüsse wie Panama oder Nord-Ostsee.


Das jetzt nur By the way weil kein Realistisches Szenario. Aber durchaus möglich und keine Zauberei.
Das Unternehmen wo ich beschäftigt bin wendet diese und ähnliche Methoden regelmäßig an für Wasserbauwerke und Tiefenanpassung bei Umgebungswasser.

Das ist zwar wegen dem hohen Aufwand für die Beschaffung usw + Rückbau ein absolut unwarscheinliches vorgehen aber in 2-4 Tagen mit 8 Maschienen hätte man das ding Komplett mit einem Spundbauwerk umschlossen. Und mit Hochleistung Pumpschiffen in Windes eile voll. Wegen der wahrscheinlich fehlende Deiche an der Stelle müsste man wohl rund um Spunden. 30m Spundlänge gehört sogar noch zu den gängigen üblichen Maßen. Länger geht auch. 20m Tief ist der Kanal glaube nur oder?!

Aber ist auch völlig egal unserer aller auch meine unqualifizierte Meinung juckt im Grunde keinen. Denn die haben das einzig vernünftige gemacht was man in solch einer Situation machen kann. Sediment wegpumpen und das Schiff mit Überlegter Gewalt in Position reißen. Der Mond hat dann das erledigt was die nächste Wahrscheinlichkeit gewesen wäre, das Schiff "irgendwie" anheben!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nf1Z9Z74hFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2021)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Das jetzt nur By the way weil kein Realistisches Szenario. Aber durchaus möglich und keine Zauberei.
> Das Unternehmen wo ich beschäftigt bin wendet diese und ähnliche Methoden regelmäßig an für Wasserbauwerke und Tiefenanpassung bei Umgebungswasser.
> 
> Das ist zwar wegen dem hohen Aufwand für die Beschaffung usw + Rückbau ein absolut unwarscheinliches vorgehen aber in 2-4 Tagen mit 8 Maschienen hätte man das ding Komplett mit einem Spundbauwerk umschlossen. Und mit Hochleistung Pumpschiffen in Windes eile voll. Wegen der wahrscheinlich fehlende Deiche an der Stelle müsste man wohl rund um Spunden. 30m Spundlänge gehört sogar noch zu den gängigen üblichen Maßen. Länger geht auch. 20m Tief ist der Kanal glaube nur oder?!



Das Kanalufer ist Höher als der Kanalspiegel, ich schätze von den Bildern her mal mindestens 1-2 m, da müsstest du nicht spunden. Aber die Tiefe liegt bei mindestens 24 m, kann also auch mal 25-26 m betragen (vor allem wenn gerade ein Schiff durchgepflügt ist). Wenn du noch um 2 m anheben möchtest und 30 m Spundwände hast, bleiben die 2 m Gründung im weichen Sand, um 26 m darüber 2 m Stauhöhe zu halten. Weiß über Spundwände ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, als das ich schon oft welche gesehen habe, aber das klingt für mich nicht stabil.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. April 2021)

Die gibs ja auch länger als 30m(wesentlich). Die werden im Werk auf länge getrennt. Quasi am laufendem Band!


----------

